# Favorite music



## morning star

Anybody like to share with the forum what kind of music you like?

I like Drops of Jupiter by Train


----------



## Rangerdave

Lately I have found myself in a Jethro Tull kind of mood, with just a dash of Emmerson Lake and Palmer

RD

Ps. I am moving this thread to the "stuff and bother" section of the forum. I makes more sense to be there.


----------



## In Flames

I've been listening alot to _Dark Tranquility's_ new album _Damage Done_ lately, and _Iron Maiden's_ old classics from the 80's.


----------



## Talierin

I have all my CDs on me comp, so lately I've just made a huge playlist of my favorite songs on iTunes and randomly play through them.... Mostly ABBA, oldies, Loreena McKennitt, a little Enya, bits of other stuff...


----------



## Kementari

I like almost any kind of music (except country and rap, icky)
my fav band are: The Beatles [like one or two of there songs stink, they were experimenting! most of them rock!], Alan Parsons Project, Wings, Matchbox Twenty, Savage Garden..........and tons more


----------



## 7doubles

Dion and the belmonts rule.
Mr Bungle is the best right now though.


----------



## Aragorn*9

dc talk, Petra, Steven Curtis Chapman, MWS, Train, Jars of Clay, Relivent K, and a million more.


----------



## Ice Man

Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song


----------



## Aeglos_Ohtar

I like a lot of different kinds of music one side of me likes soft and calm musiclike pink floyd, Enya ,jobem,and sting, then the other side of me likes linkin park and hip hop and rap. I am weird that way


----------



## 7doubles

jerry cantrell is also great now


----------



## GtG

Crazy Train by Ozzy. That's a great song.


----------



## GtG

I also go for the Black Sabbath stuff


----------



## Ponte

My favourite music: (not in any special order)

SMAKLÖSA
Neil Young
U2
Alphaville
The Dubliners


----------



## *arillyn*

I like oldies mostly. my favourites are Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody and Lionel Richie's Hello. The Hello is mushy, I know, but I like it.


----------



## menchu

I am investigating on the 80's and the 60's right now...
Always open to learn about the wonders of music


----------



## morning star

Aaragorn*9
ever heard of Audio adrenaline?
I love them and dc talk
tate too


----------



## Elbereth

I listen to all kinds of music. I really don't dislike any music (except goth rock and gangsta rap)

Here are of my favorite artists (at the momment...it changes constantly)

R&B:
Maxwell
Jill Scott
Stevie Wonder
D'Angelo
Sade
The Jackson Five

Rock:
Def Leopard
Bangles (They rock!!!)
Pat Benatar
Chicago
Journey
Blink 182
Sum 41
No Doubt

Pop:
The Carpenters
Peter Gabrielle
Janet Jackson (She is amazing Live Performer!!)
Vanessa Carleton
Avril Levign
NKOTB (sorry guys...I'll always love my teen idols)
Abba
Pink (I just like her new sound *shrugs*)

Jazz:
Ella Fitzgerald
Billie Holiday

Reggae:
Bob Marley (who else!)

Country:
Faith Hill 

Rap: (only old school rap thank you!)
Tribe Called Quest
Arrested Development
Run DMC
Beastie Boys


----------



## Courtney

Beastie Boys are awesome!


----------



## Aragorn*9

> _Originally posted by morning star _
> *Aaragorn*9
> ever heard of Audio adrenaline?
> I love them and dc talk
> tate too *



Yes, I guess I forgot to say them. I love 'em and dc talk!!


----------



## morning star

great, 9!
AA's Hit parade cd is cool


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by *arillyn* _
> *I like oldies mostly. my favourites are Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody and Lionel Richie's Hello. *




Any song that I can remember the release of is NOT, I repeat NOT, an oldie!  
I can't be that old, I just can't be. It's not fair.... 

       
RD


----------



## Aragorn*9

> _Originally posted by morning star _
> *great, 9!
> AA's Hit parade cd is cool *



I have blossom and Lift!


----------



## morning star

Sweet, 9!

I like some country too.
Alan Jackson's songs Drive, Where were you when the world stopped turning. 
They are good.


----------



## e.Blackstar

go *9 and Mstar!!! guess what?hehehehehehe!Zoe girl is coming to duluth in concert and the NEWSBOYS (woohoo!!!) r coming 2 just3 months till then*appluse in background*


----------



## Aragorn*9

Cool Gilfea! You're going right? Otherwise you wouldn't be so excited!


----------



## YayGollum

'Sup dudes? I like any music that I can hum to (pretty much any kind of music). Can't remember any names of any artists, songs, or groups. Just the music. sorry about that. just telling you. That's what the thread's for.


----------



## e.Blackstar

course im exited i luv the newsboys
i wood go even if the tickets cost $100

Pardon the spelling


----------



## Muffinly

> _Originally posted by Aragorn*9 _
> *dc talk, Petra, Steven Curtis Chapman, MWS, Train, Jars of Clay, Relivent K, and a million more. *




What about Five Iron Frenzy??

You can't forget them.

Well, I like Relient K too. You spelt it wrong.

I'm sorry, but I don't like the Newsboys. But I used to.

I just saw Third Day at the Puget Sound festival yesterday. It was Great!!!!

But my all time favorite band is Rend the Heavens. They are an Indy band from Montana.

Delerious? is good too.


----------



## Muffinly

Tait and Toby Mac were at the festival too. They did a few dc Talk songs, but it just wasn't the same without Kevin Max.


but what can i say, i'm not really a dc Talk fan.


Anyone heard of Dogwood??


----------



## Aragorn*9

> _Originally posted by Muffinly _
> *What about Five Iron Frenzy??
> You can't forget them.
> 
> Well, I like Relient K too. You spelt it wrong.
> Delerious? is good too. *



Yep, at least I said a million more because I knew I forgot some!


----------



## morning star

Third Day! Third Day! Third Day! 
Love Third day!!!
The other day i was radio surfing, And i heard a song by Creed the lead singer sounds like Mac Powell. (hope i spelled his name write)
I like Creed's songs, With Arms Wide Open, Can you take Me Higher (maybe it's just Higher?), One last Breath.

Dc talk remade th Beatles' song Help. 
ever heard of Sarah Groves, or Andrew peterson?
Their pretty cool.



Ok 60's 70's beatles' fans, can you help me with a name of one of their songs? Um.. It's a weird one. some o the words are: Woke up, fell out of bed....
that's all i can remember. please Pm me with the name if you know what it is.

MS


----------



## Retrovertigo

More people need to mention black metal and Mr Bungle again! Yay!


----------



## EverEve

alrightey, here we go:

New Found Glory
Blink 182
Eminem (i love that guy, no matter what nebody says)
Metallica
Train
Jimmy Eat World
Bowling for Soup

nebody got any good punk rock or metal bands? im looking for some!


----------



## Muffinly

I really don't like eminem.


I'm more of a punk fan myself, but I like ska too.


----------



## Lady Amalthea

I just love Bon Jovi! The new song "everyday" rocks! If you agree feel free to send me a private message or email!


----------



## EverEve

Muffinly: Im sure tons of people agree with you. I just happen to like him. Not very many ppl in my new school like him either 

so how many people really do like metal here? im to lazy to go back and check


----------



## Elbereth

> _Originally posted by Lady Amalthea _
> *I just love Bon Jovi! The new song "everyday" rocks! If you agree feel free to send me a private message or email!  *



How could I forget Bon Jovi!!! They are definately my all time favorite hair band of the 80's!


----------



## Muffinly

if you're talking about 80s hair bands, you should see a picture of Stryper. They were 80s heavy Meatal.


----------



## Retrovertigo

so how many people really do like metal here? im to lazy to go back and check [/B][/QUOTE]

I think there was two on the other page and one on this one. But I'm not going back and looking either heh


----------



## Confusticated

> _Originally posted by Elwood _
> *More people need to mention black metal and Mr Bungle again! Yay! *



I think you are I are the only ones who've mentioned black metal, but you didn't name any bands..?


----------



## Lady Amalthea

They're not only a 80's band! They're still great!


----------



## Retrovertigo

Well nothing really startling or new Confusticated, just like Dark Throne, Burzum, Ulver to name some main ones I guess. But there's many more.. and Mr Bungle.
I find it a bit hard to believe there are only two black metal associated people on a Tokien message board..


----------



## morning star

> _Originally posted by EverEve _
> *alrightey, here we go:
> 
> New Found Glory
> Blink 182
> Eminem (i love that guy, no matter what nebody says)
> Metallica
> Train
> Jimmy Eat World
> Bowling for Soup
> 
> nebody got any good punk rock or metal bands? im looking for some! *



Creed is Alternative but they are pretty heavy rock.


----------



## EverEve

yah..ive got their CD..it really surprised me!  how was i supposed to know that? do you know any other good metal bands?

(im sorta picky )


----------



## morning star

Try Audio Adrenaline's hit parade CD. It's kinda a mix. But it's got some medium rock on it, i'd say about half the songs are medium, the rest are all kinds.

Do you hav human Clay? Creed


----------



## Retrovertigo

What sort of metal did you have in mine, EverEve? Metal is mostly what I listen to, not just the black sort.


----------



## Muffinly

If you're in to death metal, have you heard of Zao.


----------



## Muffinly

Audio Adrenaline and Jars of Clay certainly are not metal.
I think maybe one of the Audio A songs might qualify as metal.


----------



## Lady Legolas

Lets see I like just about everything to do with rock music.My Favorite bands are: The Doors, REM, Nine inch Nails, The Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Metallica,Creed, The Calling, and Nervana


----------



## roguelion

*hmmmm.*

Well, Im Aerosmiths #1 fan, Im also into blues big time (Blues Traveller, Muddy Waters, Big Sugar etc..) but my music tastes are pretty ecclectic everything from Beetoven to Metallica! Accept disco!


----------



## Retrovertigo

I never really got into the whole death metal thing, and I'd be very hard pressed to name any I like, except for maybe the ocasional Morbid Angel but thats about it. Whats this band Zao like?


----------



## Thorin

I am privy to Southern Gospel (Cathedrals, Palmetto State, Poet Voices) and country/bluegrass. I love choral music (John Rutter especially). I play bluegrass guitar and fingerstyle. I sing in a Barbershop chorus. With all that said, I can pretty much listen to anything (other than rap and techno/dance) I grew up on bluegrass and heavy metal at the same time. In addition to the above mentioned, I also like classical (Beethoven, Mozart and select pieces from other composers), rock, and pop, though I am quite selective within these genres.

How messed up am I?


----------



## Confusticated

barbershop chorus? I am so surprised to hear that, those things are so uncommon. I've only ever saw them in movies or TV shows. Which voice are you? What sort of places do you sing at? How long have you been doing this?
I'm mildly amazed by this..


----------



## Thorin

You know what? We as a Barbershop society (yes there is one, some 33 000 members strong in North America!) are trying hard to dispel the myth of people's concept of barbershop being 4 guys 60 and over standing around a barbershop chair singing.  Many of our international quartet champions are between the ages of 25 and 40, and many of our champion choruses have over half in this age group. Some of the best singers I've heard are found in Barbershop music. And with the exception of Jazz and some other acappella music, I have not heard more complex and impressive vocal arrangements then in Barbershop!

If you are a singer, there is nothing that can be compared to singing Barbershop chords. It's one of the most fulfilling genres for a singer to be in. There is also the Sweet Adelines, which is the barbershop women's society. SPEBSQSA (Society for the Preservation and Encouragement of Barbershop Quartet Singing in America) has been running strong since 1938 and the members are getting younger all the time. (I became affiliated with it when I was 18). We have a great program called YMIH (Young Men In Harmony) which is promoting youth singing camps and school sessions to promote Barbershop music in young people. 

I sing every part except Bass because I just don't have the range. Let me know in a PM where you live and I can put you in contact with your local chorus. It wouldn't hurt to check it out. You may get hooked!


----------



## EverEve

intersting and different...COOL!

metal-wise: i havent really listened to a lot of black metal, but im pretty open


----------



## Retrovertigo

What bands of black metal have you heard?


----------



## FREEDOM!

Go Aragorn*9. i like all those except petra and mw whatever.


----------



## Spartan117

Lets see... Third Day, DC talk, Audio Adrenaline, some of creeds songs (arms wide open, One last breath, Higher) The Waiting, Blues Travelor, and so on and so fourth.


----------



## Muffinly

I'm a bit of a creed fan, but i can't stand "AArms wide open" I don't know why.


----------



## Muffinly

Zao website is at http://www.solidstaterecords.com


http://artists.mp3s.com/artists/214/zao.html
Some of their mp3s above.


----------



## morning star

ok i fell asleep @ the wheel.
AA isn't metal.
i was thinkin hard rock. half of their HP cd is harder rock.
how about POD?
Don't listen to them myself, but i heard they are good.


----------



## Nahar

i listen to:
alice in chains
led zeppelin
sound garden
temple of the dog
pearl jam
the doors
filter
tool
and alot of others..


----------



## Éomond

I listen, and only listen to Christain music


----------



## Muffinly

I got the new Dogwood cd yesterday.

It's great.

Good-bye for a week. I'm off to CA.


----------



## Gandalf_White

I basicly listen to only Christian music. Though I do like some of the light rock type stuff. I ABSOLUTELY HATE heavy metal and rap. YUCK! My favorite Christian singers/bands are:
ZOEgirl
Rachael Lampa
Stacie Orrico
Avalon
Third Day
Point of Grace
Jaci Velasquez
+ more
Other singers/bands I enjoy include:
Michelle Branch
Vanessa Carlton
Avril Lavigne
and some others (that I can't think of)


----------



## Éomond

GW, I like every-one that's at the top part of your list.
Better list:

Pillar
AudioA
Newsboys
FiveIronFrenzy
Swictfoot
Jars of Clay
Sonicflood
Delirious


----------



## Thorin

As far as Christian music is concerned, I am a definite Southern Gospel fan.

Cathedrals
Palmetto State Quartet
Poet Voices
Florida Boys

I also like acappella music:

Glad
Acappella

And choir music:

Cambridge Singers
King's College
Anything to do with John Rutter

And Muffinly, I must take offense at your signature and what you have under your name! I hope it is all tongue in cheek. "Yaks run free?", "Eh"? I have been trying hard to dispel some of the ridiculous myths and misconceptions that most US people have of Canada. And you living in Washington, of all places, should know better! 

I have no idea where this whole "eh" thing came about. Nobody up here talks the way US people think we do. The all must have watched Bob and Doug Mackenzie back in the eighties and didn't realize that it was all tongue in cheek. US imitation of the Canadian "accent" (there really is none unless you are from down East) are made to sound like a drunk Native American. The ignorance of US folk concerning Canada was made quite apparent on our trip to Florida this summer. Sheeesh!!


----------



## Lord Aragorn

I'm all about classic rock. I have too many fav. bands to name, but here's a good few.

Boston
Rush
Bad Company
Aerosmith
Eagles
Jethro Tull
Foreigner
Pink Floyd
Rolling Stones
Yes


----------



## Gandalf_White

> _Originally posted by Isildur _
> *GW, I like every-one that's at the top part of your list.*



Cool!



> _Originally posted by Isildur _
> * Pillar
> AudioA
> Newsboys
> FiveIronFrenzy
> Swictfoot
> Jars of Clay
> Sonicflood
> Delirious *



I also like Audio A, Newsboys, Jars of Clay, Sonicflood too!


----------



## Thorondor

Nothing against Christian Rock, but aren't there any nu-metal or Indie/emo rock fans out there?

Some of my favorites are:

Korn
Static-X -- Keep Disco EVIL!!!!!! 
System of a Down
The Used
The Smashing Pumpkins
Flaw
Cold
Incubus
Our Lady Peace
Jimmy Eat World
Saves the Day
Seether
Dashboard Confessional
Disturbed
Staind
Bush


----------



## Legolam

I'll stand with your taste in music Thorondor! My fav bands at the mo are:

Foo Fighters
Green Day
Nirvana
Bush
Jimmy Eat World
System Of A Down
Halo
Incubus
Flaw
Stereophonics
Manic Street Preachers
RHCP
Metallica's S+M album
Muse
Ash
Three Colours Red

And I could go on and on!


----------



## Valar

Ah Music, my love and passion..he he.

At the moment my favourite whole Album is the Tenacious D one, its just so funny and technically brilliant, i would highly recomend it, but it might be a little strong for some of the younger members  . 
Also discovered a band called Rootjoose the other day, i think they've split up now but i got they're album off Amazon and its really diverse and funky. I would recomended it if you into funky, simple easy to listen too music (not easy listning though ) 
At a gig i put on a while back, i booked a real cool unsigned band called Spankboy, and there a really fresh english superska band, and they do a phenomanal version of the final countdown! 
I'm also into alot of mainstream music. Led Zepplien are deffiantly the best band ever, they had a great attitude towards the stuff they wrote, never to throw away any of there material. And it led to some the most amazing and diverse music ever. And how can you argue with Plant's vocals and pages riffs and leads. 
Loving the chilli peppers at the moment, i've heard quite a few people bad mouthing there new album, but i reackon its really chilled and got some really cool stuff on there. Going to see the foo fighters soon in cardiff, and the lost prophets in london and i've just bought myself some Tenacious D tickets as well, i can't wait to see Jack black live!
I could go on like this all day, but i dont want to bore everyone!!!


----------



## Elfstone

I personally like Relient K, Lifehouse, U2, Creed, and other stuff in that general area.


----------



## Muffinly

> _Originally posted by Thorin _
> *
> And Muffinly, I must take offense at your signature and what you have under your name! I hope it is all tongue in cheek. "Yaks run free?", "Eh"? I have been trying hard to dispel some of the ridiculous myths and misconceptions that most US people have of Canada. And you living in Washington, of all places, should know better!
> 
> I have no idea where this whole "eh" thing came about. Nobody up here talks the way US people think we do. The all must have watched Bob and Doug Mackenzie back in the eighties and didn't realize that it was all tongue in cheek. US imitation of the Canadian "accent" (there really is none unless you are from down East) are made to sound like a drunk Native American. The ignorance of US folk concerning Canada was made quite apparent on our trip to Florida this summer. Sheeesh!! *




Don't get me wrong on that. I Love Canada!! I get mad at people who say anything bad about Canadians. In fact, I could be a Canadian citizen. I'm not making fun of that country. I know there aren't yaks and they don't use "eh" for "duh" but it makes a great song and I like it and i love the country.

And i say "eh" a lot. I have Canadian relatives who say it. But you're right. It's over-used, but i heard some canadians say that all americans say "y'all"

No offense meant. 
(Mighty power is good)


----------



## Muffinly

> _Originally posted by Isildur _
> *GW, I like every-one that's at the top part of your list.
> Better list:
> 
> Pillar
> AudioA
> Newsboys
> FiveIronFrenzy
> Swictfoot
> Jars of Clay
> Sonicflood
> Delirious *



Even better list:
Five Iron Frenzy
POD
Relient K
Rend the heavens
Dogwood
Ghoti Hook
Third DaY


----------



## HLGStrider

Steven Curtis Chapman
4-HIM
Journey (I don't agree with some of the morals in some of their songs, but I like the music... I only have listened to the greatest hits CD of course)
Some Beetles.
Beach Boys
Bach is cool
Zoey Girl
Audio Adrenalin in a small way (Is Lift any good? I like the Ocean floor song)

Actually I'm kind of tone death... 

Does anyone have a Klove radio station? That's what I tune into... It's easier than switching cds.


----------



## EverEve

OOH! I just remembered some more bands:

POD
Sum 41
Blink 182 (not as much as Sum 41 tho)

and..

Ludacris
Outkast

I think thats it....If someone mentions another band, I probly like them too...


----------



## Ponte

I just remembered some stuff that I like:

Nordman
The Beatles


----------



## Muffinly

Ace Troubleshooter
Pax 217
Kutless


----------



## In Flames

Im in a Metallica/Alice In Chains/Pantera period right now... Dammit Alice In Chains wrote some goood stuff!!
Also in my playlist now:
Down
Superjoint Ritual
KoRn
System Of a Down
Mad Season
Fear Factory
Rammstein


----------



## EverEve

i like metallica...i have ever mentioned that?


----------



## In Flames

Aah..Metallica 
My overall favourite band for the last 15 years, i like every single song they have made. Well..except from Reload. I really don't care for that album.
And i hope the one they are makin' now is better! I realize they will never make another Master Of Puppets or ...And Justice For All, but...i can still hope


----------



## EverEve

I havent been alive for 15 years. And I just really got into them, so Im not exactly up on everything they have done or are doing. I need to be Enlightened.


----------



## Retrovertigo

There has to be a Metallica nay-sayer sooner all later, so I guess I'll go first  They were my favourite band for about 3 years, and then I sort of moved on.. I can't stand anything after the Black Album anymore, and I no longer pretend that Kill Em All is a good album heh. It's all a bit too much like simplistic rock for me though, and most of it bores me these days. Except Ride The Lightning. Some of the songs on that are great..
What you've got on your list there In Flames, Metallica Pantera Down, I never stopped listenening to that when I was 16 or however old I was.
Ah, the memories!


----------



## In Flames

Elwood i agree with you that after the Black Album its..not just good!, as i said i don't listen to Reload, but i can find some good songs on Load. Kill Em All isnt the best produced album maybe, but its still got that raw energy that i like 

EverEve, what Metallica cd's do you have? So i know which way to point you


----------



## Retrovertigo

There are good songs on Black Album onwards.. but it's all so forced and boring, like trendy top of the pops rock. And there's enough of that around already. Re-Load, I agree, has no redeeming things on it whatsoever.
Kill Em All.. well thats good if only for the youthful excuberance heh. But any album that sings about heavy metal and says their band name.. I mean, come on, that's just embaressing. So terribly 80's *cringe*


----------



## In Flames

> _Originally posted by Elwood _
> *But any album that sings about heavy metal and says their band name.. I mean, come on, that's just embaressing. So terribly 80's *cringe* *



Hehe, you mean Whiplash?
_It is time to hit the road
Another town Another gig
Again we will explode
Hotel rooms and motorways
Life out here is raw
But we will never stop
We will never quit
cause we are Metallica_

Yep thats some cheesy lyrics, but you gotta remember that most songs for Kill Em All was written in 1981 when they were like 17-18 years old. So i can understand 

Lets just hope the new one is better! Btw Elwood do you still listen to Pantera?


----------



## In Flames

Yeah i used to listen to Megadeth aswell
But as you Confusticated i stopped when Youthanasia came out.. I sometimes listen to Rust In Peace, but my favourite Megadeth song is "In My Darkest Hour" from "So Far, So Good...So What!" And some of the songs from "Countdown to Extinction."

I saw Megadeth live once and they were so booring! I don't think Dave said more than maybe 10 words during the show. And they all just stood there, playing.. Luckily Pantera was the opening act and this was in 1993 (i think) so they played mostly VDOP material, and they ROCKED!! I still remember that Pantera opened with "A New Level"...that was awesome.


----------



## Retrovertigo

> _Originally posted by In Flames _
> *
> 
> Yep thats some cheesy lyrics, but you gotta remember that most songs for Kill Em All was written in 1981 when they were like 17-18 years old. So i can understand
> 
> Lets just hope the new one is better! Btw Elwood do you still listen to Pantera? *



Yes.. you can definatly hear them mature over the years.

I havn't listened to Pantera in years, but it was Cowboys From Hell all the way for a long time. I actually quite liked Great Southern Trendkill, but I never heard anything after that, so whatever year that came out I havn't listened to them since then heh.
I never got into Megadeth.. wasn't big around my small town. It was either Metallica or.. nothing really, and Sepultura was for the *really* hard core people.


----------



## In Flames

> _Originally posted by Elwood _
> *I havn't listened to Pantera in years, but it was Cowboys From Hell all the way for a long time. I actually quite liked Great Southern Trendkill, but I never heard anything after that, so whatever year that came out I havn't listened to them since then heh.
> *



Maybe you should listen to their newest cd "Reinventing The Steel", its more like a mix between Cowboys and Vulgar, really good! IMO its better than Southern Trendkill and Far Beyond Driven.


----------



## Anamatar IV

Jazz, Swing, funk, mambo, glen miller, don mclean, all the good stuff. I despise this age of music though. I mean some of it is alright but...its not all the good stuff.


----------



## HLGStrider

GLENN MILLER!!! STRING OF PEARLS!!! IN THE MOOD!!

I forgot him... how could I forget him?


----------



## Anamatar IV

ah how i could spend hours listening to those! I could just lay on my couch with the playlist running.


----------



## EverEve

In Flames, call me Eve, and so far, all ive got is this cd that my friend burned me, but its all their live stuff. But any direction would be much appreciated.


----------



## In Flames

Ah..Okay Eve it is. 

I would recommend you to start with Master Of Puppets, that album is just brilliant! And then either of ...And Justice For All or Ride The Lightning. I would go with ...And Justice For All. The production is kind of bad but the songs are great!

On this live cd you have what are the names of your favourite songs?


----------



## EverEve

*blush* actually im not quite sure...i like them all actually...my friend never informed me of the song titles


----------



## In Flames

Ah Eve i forgive you. 

The go get Master of puppets.


----------



## EverEve

YAY!!! I feel so special...and I will try to get that CD!!! ................soon


----------



## Frodorocks

Fastball, the Goo-Goo Dolls, Nickleback, Default, and Creed.


----------



## 7doubles

the song i just wrote in the poetry section is pure nirvona! a true power smashing hit.

"jess's friend" my goodness


----------



## Courtney

I like the Goo-Goo Dolls a lot, and nickelback occasionally, but I absolutely HATE creed... but that's okay... you can still like them...


----------



## 7doubles

creed sucks with suckyness of poptart culture and i wanten to beat up robby kreiger at woodstock 3 for playing with them bums, Jim Morison wantabes,


----------



## Frodorocks

Thank you Courtney. I hate it when people critisize (sp?) my music. I don't like creed that much either. Just a couple of their songs. But the goo-goo dolls are the best.


----------



## Muffinly

I am a Creed fan.
Here are yet 2 more bands i like:

Ace Troubleshooter

Blidside -A very very good band, not quite my style but i like them anyway.


----------



## Anamatar IV

million dollar question: How did Glen Miller die?


----------



## In Flames

His plane went down in the English Channel.

Now where's that money.


----------



## Anamatar IV

but WHY did it crash. I thought this was a weird story. Ok-you win half of the money. Just tell me why.


----------



## In Flames

Why it crashed...Eh..well....I have no idea.

Please tell me!


----------



## Anamatar IV

it was during the war. The enlgish channel was where war planes dropped the bombs that they couldnt use. For some reason or the other glen millers pilot flew right through the bomb zone and got blown up.


----------



## elfprincess

hmmm.... lets see.... I like...

Creed (muahaha), Linkin Park, dc Talk, POD, Avril Lavigne, Skillet, Gretchen, I LOVE "Hero" by Chad Kroeger, I like some of Our Lady Peace (Kell, if you ever read this... YEAH! I remembered that they have a song that I like. lol) and... and... I've...gtg... lol


----------



## gate7ole

Newest : Tool, System of a Down, Creed, Deftones
Oldest : Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Alice in Chains
Really old : Zep, Sabbath (the original stuff)


----------



## lisapizzapie

Ooooooh!
Jonny Lang...especially his "Lie to Me" album!


----------



## 7doubles

jim morrison "an american prair"


----------



## EverEve

Did I mention Sum 41??? THOSE GUYZ ROCK!! 

Also, I like Creed, they're not my favorite or anything, but I like them. I also like Slipknot and Linkin Park...though I've not really heard alot of Slipknot, barely any really, but what I have heard I like


----------



## Thorondor

If you like Slipknot you should check out the Band Stone Sour...It's basically a side project done by Corey Taylor(lead singer of Slipknot) and some of the other members of Slipknot...I think its a great CD...

Other great "new" rock bands: Seether, Flaw, The Used, Pulse Ultra, TrustCOmpany, Chevelle....


----------



## Popqueen62

*I love*

J-lo, Eminem, Avril Lavinge, Yo Yo Ma, Celine Dion, Christina Aguilara, Ateens, Michelle Brance, Vanessa Carlton, ect.


----------



## Muffinly

That's an odd assortment of music. eminem and Yo Yo ma! Wow. quite interesting.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee

> _Originally posted by Thorondor _
> *The Used, *



DUDE, "THE USED" ROCKS I LOVE THEM.

heres a few

switchfoot
relient k
the used
posions the well
Something Like Silas
Noise Ratchet
Thursday
the casket lottery
no knife
the anniversary
jimmy eat world (thier old stuff)
get up kids
reggie and the full effect

too much but its mostly emo and hardcore stuff.


----------



## LadyGaladriel

Gosh favorite music.. have so many because Im very mucha child of MTV2
I dont like *coughs* hip hop , rap , rnb, Pop. 
My bands include
nirvana 
Filter
Stereophonics (seen them 2)
Feeder (seen them 1)
Dashboard confessional (anyone heard of them?They are pretty new but fantastic)
Turin Brakes 
Badly Drawn boy
Sex Pistols 
The Who 
SOAD 
Green day 
Blink 182
Muse
some of the white Stripes
The Strokes
The Vines
The Hives
Offspring
super grass (not keen on their new one though)
some of Depeche Mode
Silver Chair 
Staind
Hoobastank
Blur (Love em)
Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Foo Fighters
The Coral 
Hell Is For Heroes
The Datsuns



Its all mostly Grunge and Indie


----------



## Retrovertigo

silverchair! GooooOOOOO Australia! *sigh* And to think that's the onll big thing out of Australia in a while.


----------



## Popqueen62

*Muffinly...*

Muffinly, are you canadian? that is so cool. I know like 20 people from toronto, i went there last summer. THAT'S AWESOME. Sorry if i got off subject. But LadyGaladriel that is an odd assortment of music, i've never heard of any of those groups, but that's cool that you like R&B.


----------



## Anamatar IV

youve never heard of NIRVANA?!? Ahh. A bit before my time but i know Smells like team spirit. anything with a swingin sound or a blues that makes ya cry and im all over it.


----------



## Popqueen62

*i've*

never heard of anything that isn't classical music (my family listens to it all the time), pop, hip-hop, or dance music.


----------



## Muffinly

*Re: Muffinly...*



> _Originally posted by Popqueen62 _
> *Muffinly, are you canadian? that is so cool. I know like 20 people from toronto, i went there last summer. THAT'S AWESOME. Sorry if i got off subject. But LadyGaladriel that is an odd assortment of music, i've never heard of any of those groups, but that's cool that you like R&B. *



I'm Not Canadian. I live in Washington. It says so on my location, I just used confusing language. But I thing Canada is cool.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee

> _Originally posted by LadyGaladriel _
> *Dashboard confessional (anyone heard of them?They are pretty new but fantastic)*



Dashboard is old just no1 has heard of him till now. its one emo guy and he plays acoustic guitar, but now he got a band and plays on mtv hes been around for a couple years he used to be the lead singer for "further seems forever".


----------



## Thorondor

> _Originally posted by Sam_Gamgee _
> *
> 
> DUDE, "THE USED" ROCKS I LOVE THEM.
> 
> 
> jimmy eat world (thier old stuff)
> get up kids
> 
> Dashboard is old just no1 has heard of him till now. its one emo guy and he plays acoustic guitar, but now he got a band and plays on mtv hes been around for a couple years he used to be the lead singer for "further seems forever".
> *



I love J.E.W. and haven't got any CD's by The Get up Kids, but its on my list of things to do....I just 'discovered' The Used this summer at a concert, and their one of my top ten right now....

I too was going to say that Dashboard has been around for a while, I have some CD's by him that aren't that 'new'. I think Chris Carrabba is great singer/songwriter...Was 'Further seems forever' a punk band? I haven't heard anything by them, but I thought it was punk....

Another of my new favorites: Blindside


----------



## Wolfshead

Before I begin, I can't stand pop, rap, hip hop or dance. I also like to stay away from nu-metal, but there's the occasional good band or song (System Of Down, for example). I have nothing against people that like that stuff, except for 12 year old kids who just like Eminem because he swears and people who think Slipknot are cool.

I mostly listen to Power Metal along with Heavy Metal and the occasional classical stuff.

Iron Maiden
Blind Guardian (Heavily Tolkien influenced)
Iced Earth
Elvenking

But also 80's rock

Bon Jovi
Guns N' Roses
Aerosmith

And David Bowie, sometimes.

And of course, the LOTR soundtrack.


----------



## TheFool

At the moment I'm reading the Motley Crue biography. Favourite (clean) line so far:
"We thought _we_ were depraved; then we met Ozzy"
Don't reckon I'll buy any of their albums though


----------



## Ice Man

I just recorded myself a CD with the following songs in the following order:

Alice Cooper - School is out for summer
Paul McCartney - Live and let die
Led Zeppelin - Immigrant song
Jimi Hendrix - All along the watchtower
Pearl Jam - Oceans
Rage Against the Machine - Renegades of funk
Led Zeppelin - Moby Dick
Ozzy Osbourne - Mr. Crowley
Pearl Jam - Jeremy
Lenny Kravitz - It's your life
Deep Purple - Hard lovin' man
Grand Funk Railroad - In need
Black Sabbath - Snowblind
Guns 'n Roses - Coma

What do you think of these songs?


----------



## FREEDOM!

> _Originally posted by morning star _
> *Anybody like to share with the forum what kind of music you like?
> 
> I like Drops of Jupiter by Train *



Drops of Jupiter is an awesome song. I like "Relient K".


----------



## Popqueen62

yeah, i think canada's cool too. But Arcanjo the only thing on your list i've heard of is Led Zeppelin, i've got to tell my family to stop listening to classical and pop


----------



## Wonko The Sane

My FAVE: Radiohead

My others:

Thursday
The Get Up Kids
Dashboard Confessional
Death Cab for Cutie
Sunny Day Real Estate
Travis
Smashing Pumpkins
The Strokes
Sleater Kinney
Alanis Morrisette
Fiona Apple
Ani DiFranco...
Nirvana
SoundGarden
AudioSlave
Box Car Racer
No one Inteneded
Dissension Complex
The Living End
The Beatles
Ataris
Green Day
Linkin Park
System of a Down
Staind
Hoobastank
Puddle of Mudd
Default
Dispatch

I like Emo and Indie Music mostly...but Radiohead is my favorite!!

Gah...I can't name them all...More later?


----------



## LadyGaladriel

Does anyone get any music Magazines ? I usally get Mojo ,Kerrang, Q, sometimes NME but I find that q and NME sometimes focus too much on already Established bands Like R.E.M.


----------



## Thorondor

I get the mags Hit Parader and Circus, but just so I can cut out the pics of bandmembers, frame them, and hang them in my hallway.....


----------



## Bírun

*Music*

My favourite sort music is:
Techno, trance and psycadelic

the groups are:
aquagen
warp brothers
T.E.N.K.A.
Hux Flux
Kox Box
and stuff like that.

//Jeff


----------



## Joel

I like alot of different kinds of music...country and Christian seems to be my favorites though... 

Alan Jackson
dcTalk
Randy Travis
Avril Lavigne
George Strait
Tim McGraw
Faith Hill
Shania
U2
Toby Keith
Mandy Moore
Steven Curtis Chapman
Michael W. Smith
Delirious
Brooks & Dunn
and many, many more...

For a complete listing send S.A.S.E. to:
Joel *cough*
blah blah blah street
Somewhere, Florida 54321


----------



## HLGStrider

GO STEVEN CURTIS CHAPMAN!!! YAH HOOO!!!!

Elgee subsides.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

My mother has an unhealthy obsession with Country music to the point where I've actually begun to like some of it...here are the country bands or singers I like:

Rebecca Lynn Howard (LOVE "FORGIVE"!!!)
Tammy Cochran
Faith Hill
Tim McGraw
Toby Keith
Brooks and Dunn
Brad Paisley
Pin Monkey (Love the boy who plays his guitar like a table...
Kenny Chesney
Lonestar
Diamond Rio
Martina McBride
Trisha Yearwood
..more...can't think of them right now.


----------



## 7doubles

Birun, ever hear "Transenden" killer techno also "Aprodites Child" also kicks


----------



## Asha'man

Any of you Aussies (or anyone else, for that matter) like The Living End? Good punk/rock band out of Melbourne. West End Riot and Prisoner of Society are my faves by them.

Asha'man


----------



## 7doubles

murphys law
mucky pup
minor threat
gang green
GBH
sex pistols
jello beoffra
frank black
lard
the misfits

10 best punk rock bands


----------



## Thorondor

*sigh*
I started to listen to A Perfect Circle while cramming for my Infomation Systems test last night and now all I want to do is read the Silmarillion....Their music always makes me want to read that book....


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Asha'man _
> *Any of you Aussies (or anyone else, for that matter) like The Living End? Good punk/rock band out of Melbourne. West End Riot and Prisoner of Society are my faves by them.
> 
> Asha'man *



I LOVE THE LIVING END!!! Prisoner of society, Roll On, and Second Solution are my faves.


----------



## HLGStrider

Uh... Ash, are you serious about the sig virrus? I think it'd be fun to see how far it could go, but I'm not going to do it if no one else does...


----------



## Uminya

hmm...music...

Alan Parsons Project
Beatles (and their post-breakup groups/solo work)
Electric Light Orchestra (ELO)
Moody Blues
The Cars
Tears for Fears
Rob Zombie
Skillet
Fuel
Led Zeppelin
John Denver
Tim Clarke
BeeGees (their 80's and 90's stuff is better than the disco, imo)
Def Leppard

really anything except country and rap


----------



## Talierin

Actually, I started the sig virus thing... Ash and Aerin are the only two who've done it so far...so join in if you like!


----------



## Thorondor

I just had to tell anyone who cared that I got to go to the Incubus concert last night! It was great. Home Town Hero was the opener, but weren't that good. They could have had a 100 other unknown bands that were actually good, but they had them....oh well....But then Incubus came on, and they are the best live! I kind of wished they would have played some more songs of of S.C.I.E.N.C.E., but what can you do. They did play Glass and Certain shade of green, but I wanted to hear Nebula...but it still kicked butt!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

MORE BANDS:

new found glory
get up kids
eliot smith
good charlotte
queens of the stone age
sugar cult
incubus


----------



## Wolfshead

Some _good_ bands

Iron Maiden
Iced Earth
Elvenking
Guns N' Roses
Bon Jovi


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Other bands:

Bon Jovi
Aerosmith
Bruce Springsteen
U2
Bonnie Raitt
The Pixies
The Kennedys

Hmm...


----------



## Sam_Gamgee

> _Originally posted by Thorondor _
> * I think Chris Carrabba is great singer/songwriter...Was 'Further seems forever' a punk band? *



Yeah he is good but. i think he should of stayed with further seems forever. they are an emo band but since carraba left now they got this greaser hardcore guy thats screams and now they sound like the used and finch and stuff like that.

i just saw further seems forever. they opened for somthing corporate, finch and new found glory. i went to seem fsf and finch. at sdsu (san diego state uni.) oct. 4 it was a good show.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee

wonko ever heard of: 

last chance diaries
elliot
the anniversary
texas is the reason
modest mouse
the faint
no knife
ozma


I love thursday, and i like alot of the other bands you said.


----------



## Muffinly

YEAAAAAAAAAH!

I just saw Rend the Heavens Twice last week, and I might get a chance to see them 2 more times! They're touring around washington.

They are quite a great band.


----------



## 7doubles

the dead kennedys
the gratefull dead
danzig
blur
flotsam and jetsam
frank zappa and the mothers of invetion
the flying beredo brothers
the meat puppets
deicide
systom of a down

10 more great bands


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Sam_Gamgee _
> *wonko ever heard of:
> 
> last chance diaries
> elliot
> the anniversary
> texas is the reason
> modest mouse
> the faint
> no knife
> ozma
> 
> 
> I love thursday, and i like alot of the other bands you said. *



AAH! Yes! I LOVE Elliot, Texas is the Reason, and Modest Mouse played locally for a LONG time and we'd go and see them a LOT so YAY!
Have you heard of Chamberlain? They're song "Good Enough" blows me away! Also, have you heard of Guster? Mmmmm


----------



## LadyGaladriel

> queens of the stone age



Kool band , did you hear that christains groups have done a hate campain against them because it encourages devil worship and drug taking ?


----------



## Wolfshead

Well, you know these Christian groups, they'd get Harry Potter banned if they had their way, oh, hang on, they want that already...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

There's actually a woman in Spokane...which is in Easter Washington..the state I live in for you non-Americans...  That has a DOWN WITH QOTSA web site...she said her daughter and her boyfriend were listening to them and she realized how evil they were.
She also said that the cover of their new album shows a blatant pictfork...when it looks more like a weenie roaster.

hehe...and if you think about it...their newest release says, "Heaven smiles above me...the gift it gives me...no one knows" or something to that effect...so it's not TOTALLY evil, right?

She's just on crack anyway...


----------



## HLGStrider

Lady G, do you personally condone drug taking or are you just trying to make Christians out to look bad?


----------



## Wolfshead

I do believe she is trying to make certain Christian groups look bad. I doubt she's on drugs. All she's trying to say is that people don't like Queens Of The Stone age because they seem to encourage drug taking. Which they don't. They are just your average Pop/Rock band.


----------



## LadyGaladriel

I have never taken any drugs in my life and I dont want to. I haven't even smoked yet and dont entend to. 
Not that it has anything to do with any of you wheter I have or not. 

I actually said that christians groups have started a campaingn to stop the group. Its only music for christ sake and not even that explicit. Ive heard much worse. I am a christain (even though I don't think that has anything to do with this topic) but I dont go to christian groups ect ect because I dont belive in it. 

I am not trying to make these groups look bad although I find them pretty dumb and it doesn't encourage people to join because of these little hate campagnes againt things I like. 

I dont know how you got an Opioin outta this statement that I made HGL Strider. 



> did you hear that christains groups have done a hate campain against them because it encourages devil worship and drug taking ?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Hmmm...this is getting a little too intense.
Let's increase the peace and start talking about the wonder that is Jeremy Enigk's singing voice, ok?


----------



## Frodorocks

*The new and improved list of great music*

Greenday
Fastball
Blink 182
Incubus
Nickleback
The goo-goo dolls
Default
Puddle of mud
Match box 20
Avril Lavinge
Creed
Lifehouse
Linkin Park
Jimmy eat world
Hoobastank
The foo fighters


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I agree with every band on there except Avril Lavigne.
I'm sorry but the girl is NOT punk!! I don't care what y'all say!


----------



## Courtney

I love wagner! It makes me feel powerful!!!


----------



## Retrovertigo

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Hmmm...this is getting a little too intense.
> Let's increase the peace and start talking about the wonder that is Jeremy Enigk's singing voice, ok? *



I think what Wonko *really* meant to say was Mike Patton, right? We all make typos sometimes!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Who's Mike Patton?   

No...I really meant Jeremy Enigk...

Other bands I like:

Offspring
Pearl Jam
Alice In Chains
Silverchair
Oasis
The Cranberries


----------



## Retrovertigo

Who's Jeremy Enigk, except I'm serious


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Jeremy Enigk!?! He's the lead singer of Sunny Day Real Estate!! Only one of my favorite bands!! AAH!

It's ok...theyr'e not well known. I forgive you.

I also like:

The White Stripes
The Strokes
The Vines
Dissension Complex


----------



## Retrovertigo

Yep, never heard of them. If anyone claims someone to be better than Mike Patton, I have to listen though. Whats some of their best material? I will track it down.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Check out anything, especially the title track, from their album "How it feels to be something on" and if you can find any of Jeremy Enigk's solo recordings...they're PRICELESS!! AWESOME!


----------



## Legolam

I have mostly been listening to:

Bush
Placebo
Idlewild
Biffy Clyro
Halo
Foo Fighters

That's not a comprehensive list of my musical tastes, it's just what's on my mp3 player at the mo. And people here seem to have really good taste in music


----------



## Retrovertigo

I dunno, I listened to some of that stuff Wonko, and it kind of put me to sleep. Seemed very linear.. the guys voice was fairly pleasent however.

And if we're talking about mp3 playlists, thats a completly different matter:

Carcass
Bathory
Hated By Humanity


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yay! Bush! Foo Figthers! Heard an interview with Dave Grohl this morning.  He's awesome.

And you need to NOT diss SDRE, Elwood! It grows on you! 

And yay!


----------



## Retrovertigo

I wasn't dissing it I was offering my opinion


----------



## Legolam

New Foos album came out yesterday and, guess what????? I bought it!!!!!!!

It's soooooo good  Please buy it, you will not regret it!


----------



## Legolam

New Foos album came out yesterday and, guess what????? I bought it!!!!!!!

It's soooooo good  Please buy it, you will not regret it!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'm only PRETENDING to be mad Elwood!! Don't be sad!!
You can have your opinion! Promise!

And Legolam, the Foos album came out today Stateside...I'm jealous!!!

I bought it tooo!!!! I LOVE!!! My faves are "Low" and "Come back"  WEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## legoman

so muse are the (2nd) best band on the planet and none of you lowly americans know them, discuss:


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Discuss?
Ok..
Send me some of their song titles and I'll download! I love checking out new music.


----------



## Legolam

Muse ARE excellent, but not the second best band on the planet. They're very original, which is a good thing, and Matt Bellamy is a musical god!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Legolam, Legolam!! I saw a guy in a kilt today! I thought of you.  Also, my cell phone plays Brave Scotland as its ringing tone.  

Ok...back to music.

What's the name of the band again? And is this Bellamy guy hot?


----------



## legoman

http://www.muse-official.com/

well you proabably think he is... he is english.

I suggest 'new born', 'plug in baby', feeling good' (they're the most famous ones) and basically anything else off the album 'origin of symmetry' (it is slightly better than their original album, which rocks like a chicken in a fun house!)


----------



## Wonko The Sane

You're right! He IS gorgeous!
Look at his ENGLISHNESS!!!
*swoons*
The accent and the...*grins and becomes speechless*

Ok...so...yeah...um...I'll download it and check it out and let you know what I think!
I have to download it and e-mail it to myself and then get it at home and then put it on a zip disk and then take it to MY computer that's actually broken and THEN upload it before I can listen to it, but as Legoman AND Legolam BOTH recommend it...do this I shall!


----------



## Muffinly

Whatare everyone's thoughts on emo?


----------



## Thorondor

I am by no means an expert on Emo, but emo bands that I have heard I do like...I am always looking for new/underground/unheard of Indie/Emo/Rock bands....


----------



## Retrovertigo

Hey.. Carcass are English


----------



## Legolam

> Also, my cell phone plays Brave Scotland as its ringing tone


Scotland the Brave by any chance?!

Showbiz, Muscle Museum and Unintended off Muse's first album (also called Showbiz) are fantastic! Although I do like the second album slightly better, I wouldn't say that the first "rocks like a chicken in a fun house"

Oh, and I was dancing last night to the new Foos track  Me dancing isn't a good thing, but since it's such a good song, I thought I'd tell you all!


----------



## Retrovertigo

That's funny, because I actually read it as Scotland the Brave and never picked up that it was written the wrong way. Weird!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Legolam _
> *Scotland the Brave by any chance?!
> 
> Showbiz, Muscle Museum and Unintended off Muse's first album (also called Showbiz) are fantastic! Although I do like the second album slightly better, I wouldn't say that the first "rocks like a chicken in a fun house"
> 
> Oh, and I was dancing last night to the new Foos track  Me dancing isn't a good thing, but since it's such a good song, I thought I'd tell you all! *



I am SOO Sorry!!  Of course I meant Scotland the Brave!! I was THINKING Scotland the Brave and I typed Brave Scotland. I must have my head screwed on backwards or something!! 
I did NOT mean to make such an awful mistake, Legolam! Please forgive me!! 

And Muffinly, YES!!! I LOVE EMO!!! GO EMO!!! I love Emo and Indie rock!! AAH!!

I also like Punk sometimes.  Has anyone heard the Transplant's debut album? It's AWESOME!
Diamonds and Guns is reeeallllly good.  But what's the lead singer's nationality? Or does he just affect a tone because he's a punk singer? I believe it's Tim from Rancid...Hmmm...well since he grew up in LA I don't know what to think!  Weird...


----------



## legoman

OK question, what is emo, I've seen it on loads of signs and stuff, but what the heck is it??


Oh and yup, Unintended is beautiful, listen to all of showbiz too!!

have you eer seen a chicken in a fun house, by Thor, that is rocking!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I TOLD you, Legsie! Emo is a type of Indie rock. Hard to describe really. It's short of "Emotional" and it's characterized by sad songs about lost love, and unrequited love, and messy breakups, and also by people with dark rimmed glasses, eyebrow rings, messenger bags, and sweaters. 

It's um...aah! SO hard to describe!

Guys! Help me list some Emo bands so Legoman will know what I mean!

Dashboard Confessional is a classic Emo band
Sunny Day Real Estate
Death Cab for Cutie

*can't think of any more at the moment*
AAH! There're a million I have on my comp!! I NEED to remember!!!


----------



## legoman

OK, so name a band I've actually heard off.
uh, scary eyebrow peiercings... how stereotypical.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

It's not stereotypical..and not always scary!
But yeah...shhh.

Um..a band you've heard of...well that's the problem...Emo music isn't really that mainstream so most of the bands are unheard of...at least in my experience...


----------



## Muffinly

More Emo Bands:

Thursday
The Juliana Theory
taking back sunday
the used
Further seems forever
dead poetic
Rites of Spring 
Fugazi

etc.


Dashboard Confessional is kind of an acoustic emo.

Emo started in the 80s with people from punk bands playing different, slower music, with higher whiny singing.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

How could I forget Further Seems Forever...or The Juliana Theory or THURSDAY!!

Aaah...Check out the song "Understanding in a car crash" It's KILLER!!!


I also like (although they are not emo)
Seether
Sugarcult


----------



## Thorondor

Oh Muffinly I do love The Used soo much...The video to Box Full of sharp objects is killer... 

Also with Emo/Indie....

The Get Up Kids
Saves The Day
Jimmy Eat World~even though they don't want to be considered Emo....
....???
God I know there are more in my brain!!! Why Can't I think of any!!!


----------



## Celebthôl

k if we're still on fav music mine is "I'll be missing you" by Puff Daddy has to be the greatest song in the world!


----------



## Princess Vi

NewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboys--do yah get my point? 

absolute best song in the world: Step Up to the Microphone! by noneother than........the Newsboys!


----------



## Celebthôl

LOL never heard it but it sounds funny


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yeah, The Used is really good...

And how could I EVER forget The Get Up Kids?! I'm lagging here!!!


----------



## TheFool

hehe just listened to the Newsboys, like the guitar bit in the middle! Reminds me of 'No Fronts' by Dog Eat Dog but not quite as good


----------



## Muffinly

> _Originally posted by vigoldenflower _
> *NewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboysNewsboys--do yah get my point?
> 
> absolute best song in the world: Step Up to the Microphone! by noneother than........the Newsboys! *




I used to be a Newsboys fan. But I don't think they're very good anymore.
But I'm not into pop anymore.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *k if we're still on fav music mine is "I'll be missing you" by Puff Daddy has to be the greatest song in the world! *


I'm not a Puff Daddy fan, but his best song in _Come With Me_. It was on the Godzilla soundtrack, but it's a remake of Led Zep's _Kashmir_. Better than the original.


----------



## Lorien

'Come with Me' is better than 'Kashmir'? You have got to be kidding man...no one and I mean *no one* can beat Led Zeppelin!! Not even The Beatles or Metallica or Nirvana or Pearl Jam! Not even Hendrix or Cream!! It's Zeppelin!!


----------



## Kementari

Craig!?!?!?!!? AHHHHH!!!!! I agree with Lorien (except the Beatles *do* compare with them in my opinion)!!!!!!! "Come with me" was made a couple of years ago so the sound of it may be a better more clear and modern, but the lyrics are dumb and rap does not fit it with the music at all. Remakes cannot campare with originals!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*hugs Lorien the SB* Yay! You're back!


----------



## LadyGaladriel

> _Originally posted by Kementari _
> *Craig!?!?!?!!? AHHHHH!!!!! I agree with Lorien (except the Beatles *do* compare with them in my opinion)!!!!!!! "Come with me" was made a couple of years ago so the sound of it may be a better more clear and modern, but the lyrics are dumb and rap does not fit it with the music at all. Remakes cannot campare with originals!!!! *




LZ was well better than the PD version. 
Nirvana definatly do compare with Led Z. They shaped the music world.


----------



## TheFool

> _Originally posted by Lorien _
> * not even Hendrix or Cream!! It's Zeppelin!! *



How dare you speak about Jimi like that! Go and listen to Voodoo Child(Slight Return) again !


----------



## LadyGaladriel

> _Originally posted by TheFool _
> *How dare you speak about Jimi like that! Go and listen to Voodoo Child(Slight Return) again !   *



I personally Like "watchtower" and "purplehaze"


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I can play "Watchtower" on the clarinet.
Shhh...don't ask.


----------



## TheFool

hehe my main motivation for learning the guitar:
1) the 'Johnny B Goode' scene in Back To The Future,
2) watching the film of Hendrix playing Voodoo Child at Woodstock

Let's do something that really COOKS!

Who am I listening to atm:
Gemma Hayes (gorgeous  )
Davy Graham
Nic Jones (a folkie!? 
Kelly Joe Phelps (1st album) 
John Martyn (early stuff)

ps Has anyone heard of Spacehog?


----------



## FREEDOM!

One of my favorite groups is Lifehouse, my favorite song that they sing is Breathing, my favorite song tho is Danger Zone.


----------



## Thorondor

Hey! Any other Static-X fans out there? Wayne Static is nearly the coolest musician out there...Right behind Billy Corgan and Dave Grohl.


----------



## LadyGaladriel

> Dave Grohl



he is a great Musician. I definatly admire him.


----------



## Wolfshead

Come one, gimme a break! Now, I'd like to correct my previous statement, I've just stuck the original back on, and I'll agree it's better than the newer version.

Don't be getting me wrong, I'm a big fan of classic rock (my second favourite genre, behind heavy metal), but I was just thinking the Puff Daddy one was better because it was faster, and more upbeat. I know the lyrics are fairly stupid, but that's rap, I don't usually like rap. _Kashmir_ is quite slow and 8 1/2 mins long, so I don't listen to it as often. Ok, so perhaps I'm rambling a bit here?

Anyway, both good. It depends on the mood I'm in deciding which is best. By the way, _Come With Me_ has a Led Zep guitarist playing, can't remember the name though.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Me too. He's amazing...I mean he has it all...the Foo Fighters are fantastic...and you can't go wrong with the drummer from Nirvana...which next to Radiohead is probably one of the greatest bands of all time.


----------



## Legolam

My mp3 player has a decidedly Dave Grohl-esque lean to it at the moment:

Nirvana
Foo Fighters
Queens of the Stone Age
Tenacious D (ever heard the song Tribute? It's class!)

He truly is a musical god!


----------



## legoman

> Anyway, both good. It depends on the mood I'm in deciding which is best. By the way, Come With Me has a Led Zep guitarist playing, can't remember the name though.


erm, that would be Jimmy Page.

hmmm, I dunno, David Grohl is good, no question (see above bands for proof) and he does play more than one instrument, but he's not up there with the best yet. He hasn't written and played a song that'll be remembered forever, sure I expect Nirvana's teen spirit or lithium or whatever will, but everyone will remember them cos of Kobain, Grohls gotta prove himself, then maybe...


----------



## Wolfshead

Yes, Jimmy Page was his name


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *erm, that would be Jimmy Page.
> 
> hmmm, I dunno, David Grohl is good, no question (see above bands for proof) and he does play more than one instrument, but he's not up there with the best yet. He hasn't written and played a song that'll be remembered forever, sure I expect Nirvana's teen spirit or lithium or whatever will, but everyone will remember them cos of Kobain, Grohls gotta prove himself, then maybe... *



What about the Foo Fighters? That's not enough for you?!!


----------



## LadyGaladriel

The foo fighters are one of the most succeful bands of our time . 
Their musical abilty and style is amazing . 
Nirvana was iconic and such an influence on the bands today and Dave had a part to play in that . I think he definatly deserves respect not just because he was in an amazing band like that but also because after Cobains death he pulled himself togather and formed a great band like the Foo Fighters


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I heartily agree!
You're absolutely right!

I think the Foo Fighters is an amazing band! They even have a former Sunny Day Real Estate bandmember!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I heartily agree!
You're absolutely right!

I think the Foo Fighters is an amazing band! They even have a former Sunny Day Real Estate bandmember!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I heartily agree!
You're absolutely right!

I think the Foo Fighters is an amazing band! They even have a former Sunny Day Real Estate bandmember!


----------



## TheFool

whatever happened to the bass player from Nirvana?


----------



## Ramagna

Massive Attack for me at the time being, but I have a friend who's trying to make a 'prince' - fan out of me...


----------



## legoman

prince argh! hehe, I think the bass player tried to form a band and failed.

I'm not saying the foo fighters aren't good, they're are really good, but I don't think they've done a song yet that people will be singing in 20 years time. When they do that, then they're way up there. I have a lot of respect for David Grohl. He's better than Cobain in my view.


----------



## Thorondor

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *they're are really good, but I don't think they've done a song yet that people will be singing in 20 years time*



I'll be singing their songs in 20 years....

*There goes my hero, watch him as he goes
There goes my hero, he's ordinary*


----------



## TheFool

*here we go* I'll never beee your monkey wrench!!!!!


----------



## LadyGaladriel

I think One of the Foo's greatest songs would proberly be Learn to Fly. 
Im sure Ill still be singing it in like 20 years time.


----------



## legoman

yeah you might be, but my dad sings stuff by Be-bop deluxe that no one nowadays has heard of, but he liked them when they were out (actually they're very good!) I'm just saying, they havent done a song that would rank up in a list of the greatest songs ever written, could you put monkey wrench or breakout up there with bohemian rhapsody (OK a bit extreme, but you see my point.)


----------



## Legolam

Everlong ranks as one of my all time favourite songs, along with Teen Spirit and other classics. 

TheFool - Christ Novoselic (the Nirvana bass player) has another band at the moment, but I don't think they're very good or well known. Also, has anyone bought the Nirvana greatest hits that's out? Is it any good? I heard that it was basically just a splice of In Utero and Nevermind, with that new song on it that Dave and Courtney have been arguing about.


----------



## Ponte

Full list of my favourite music:

Smaklösa
Neil Young
U2
Alphaville
The Dubliners
Nordman
The Beatles
Chicago
Totta Näslund
Bob Dylan
Manic Street Preachers.


----------



## TheFool

Buu have you heard the "Live 1966" Dylan album? A brilliant double set, pt 1 solo acoustic (where the crowd loves him), pt 2 with the Band (where the crowd HATES him!)


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Legolam _
> *Everlong ranks as one of my all time favourite songs, along with Teen Spirit and other classics.
> 
> TheFool - Christ Novoselic (the Nirvana bass player) has another band at the moment, but I don't think they're very good or well known. Also, has anyone bought the Nirvana greatest hits that's out? Is it any good? I heard that it was basically just a splice of In Utero and Nevermind, with that new song on it that Dave and Courtney have been arguing about. *



My brother bought it. It's mostly songs from Nevermind, but it's got some of their best on it. It's got Lithium, and Teen Spirit and stuff.
The new song, "You Know You're Right" is killer though, I think it's worth getting the greatest hits just for the new song.
Our local radio station was the first in the country to play it, before it was even released to the public, and they were ordered by Courtney Love's lawyers to stop playing it...but yay! We can play it now!  It's an awesome song. 

And I think Krist Novoselic's new band is called Eye's Adrift, but I haven't really been keeping up on his projects. Grohl was REALLY successful after Nirvana what with the Foo Fighters and all, and Novoselic didn't seem to do as well. He was in Sweet75 for a while, but that ended in 2000, so I really haven't been paying much attention.


----------



## TheFool

Bet he gets depressed when he looks at the subsequent career moves of his former bandmates... but good luck to the guy!


----------



## Ponte

> _Originally posted by TheFool _
> *Buu have you heard the "Live 1966" Dylan album? A brilliant double set, pt 1 solo acoustic (where the crowd loves him), pt 2 with the Band (where the crowd HATES him!) *



I haven't heard it but perhaps my father has it somewhere.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by TheFool _
> *Bet he gets depressed when he looks at the subsequent career moves of his former bandmates... but good luck to the guy! *



I would too if I were him, but I think he's got it in him to make a great band! I'm surprised he hasn't had a hit like Grohl has. Admitedly Grohl is by far the better musician IMO, but still, Novoselic is awesome and he has a lot going for him. I wonder why he hasn't been as sucessful...


----------



## TheFool

> _Originally posted by Buu _
> *I haven't heard it but perhaps my father has it somewhere. *



check this out review 

"Play loud" - he puts it a bit more eloquently than that  

-----------------------------

Wish I could remember Courtney Love's list of "Rules for joining my new band"


----------



## Frodorocks

The Red Hot Chile Peppers


----------



## Ponte

He has it, yay! The cover reminded me, yay! I'm going to listen to it tonigth! It's good! Escpessialy the 2nd cd and Mr. Tambourine Man, but still the crowd seams to like him.


----------



## Valar

I agree with Legoman on this one. Dave grohl is a absolute legend, and bloody talented. But he is not part of the greats yet, but he will be garenteed, he just has to die first! Na he'll get they're i mean he hasnt been around that long yet, his times just coming. Im going to see the foo's on the 22cnd of November in Cardiff, i can't wait.


----------



## TheFool

> _Originally posted by Buu _
> *, but still the crowd seams to like him. *



did you get the bit where the guy shouts 'JUDAS!!' and everyone claps  . 
There's not a bad track on either cd  Me favourite is 'Desolation Row'.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

You know what else is really good?

Stone Sour. I really like their new single. I think it's the guy from Slipknot's new band.


----------



## Thorondor

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *You know what else is really good?
> 
> Stone Sour. I really like their new single. I think it's the guy from Slipknot's new band. *



'Tis Corey Taylor from Slipknot alright...It's actually not his "new" band, it has been off and on since the early 90's, but Taylor quit Stone Sour and joined Slipknot(another s.s member,Jim Root, is also a member of 'knot, and Shawn Economaki of s.s. is the stage manager of 'knot). Got all that?!   
So basically Taylor and the rest got back together and put out the self titled CD Stone Sour. 
The single that you mentioned, called _Bother_ is a great song, but a word of warning to anyone who has heard it, that is not what the CD sounds like, its a simple rock ballad, and the rest is pretty much hardcore...kind of like Slipknot...Suprise Suprise! I laugh thinking about people buying it for the sound of Bother, and the first song starts out with the loud Growling voice of Corey screaming "Get inside! Get inside MotherF&*@er!"


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yeah. I heard a lot of the bands other stuff cause Taylor was up in Seattle doing a show from someone's bedroom on Halloween.  It's NOT like their current single, and generally I don't like that hardcore stuff but Stone Sour's pretty good. And this single rocks!


----------



## legoman

Ah, thats what it was about, I have an article on stone sour but I didn't bother reading it, I might, I just don't get on with all the shouting, its like slipknot, they do a cool rock song - wait and bleed and then all their other tracks are full on yell and rap with out much relation to the rest of the band except it goes with the rhythm, its just an opinion but its the same reason I don't like destinys child, they have the music playing but sing like its not there, the singing should formulate around the backing music not just have the music cos you can. blah, sorry ranting, maybe I should read that article, lose some of those prejudices, they're never good. You know what, I think I will.


----------



## Gandalf White

My #1 favorite song is 'Lose Yourself' 

It is just so awesome, as are most songs by Eminem.

(Hmmm... I wonder how many people will disagree with me on this one?)


----------



## TheFool

'Kill You' still makes me laugh..

My favourite rap artist though is Tim Westwood    Hey I've just thought, PJ should have cast Westwood as Saruman, what with the amazing powers of his melodious voice! No _Dowt_!


----------



## morning star

Does anybody here like the song A Thousand Miles, by Venessa Carlson?
I love that song.


----------



## Muffinly

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *My #1 favorite song is 'Lose Yourself'
> 
> It is just so awesome, as are most songs by Eminem.
> 
> (Hmmm... I wonder how many people will disagree with me on this one?) *




Somehow, I disagree. Of course, you thought I would.

Has anyone heard of Blindside?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I like that song, and I respect and admire Vanessa Carlton's ability to write piano music, but strictly speaking she's not a good singer.
She's awful live.


----------



## legoman

OK, but 1,000 miles is really good. Think of Neil Young, can't sing for toffee but one of the best songerwriters of the 20th Century! And Bob Dylans pushing it a bit on the singing front.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I like her music a lot. I like 1,000 miles, and I like Ordinary Day. I enjoy her music and her piano stuff is amazing.
I respect her immensely as a songwriter. Her singing's pants live, but not too bad after being doctored in a recording studio.
I like Vanessa Carlton all in all.


----------



## Thorondor

> _Originally posted by Muffinly _
> *
> Has anyone heard of Blindside? *



I have their new CD Silence. I think it is extremely good. Listened to there older CD...Can't think of the name of it right now...Its not nearly as good as their current one is, the lead singer screamed way too much in the old one. Almost went to see them with Hoobastank and Greenwheel, but I didn't. I should have, but I have already seen Hooba and Greenwheel, and would have been a 5 hour drive on a school night. 

Next must see concert for me is the Distrubed/Stone Sour/Chevelle concert in December, Finals week be damned!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Stone Sour and Disturbed are playing with Korn up here in Seattle.
I've been trying to win tickets to that show. Stone Sour is a lot heavier than I like, but Korn has some good stuff and I've never seen them live.


----------



## Thorondor

That would be a great concert! I was going to see Korn and Trust Company on Thanksgivings Eve, but Korn cancelled the show... Now I am going to take the money I was going to spend on that show and go see the Stone Sour, Disturbed, Chevelle concert on December 20th. I hope I don't have any tests that day!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Chevelle will be on Loveline the radio program tonight! 
Or tomorrow night if you live East of the Mississippi!


----------



## Ponte

> _Originally posted by TheFool _
> *did you get the bit where the guy shouts 'JUDAS!!' and everyone claps  .
> There's not a bad track on either cd  Me favourite is 'Desolation Row'. *



I hadn't time to listen untill that, I jut heard the two first songs on the 2nd cd, and now it has dissapeared


----------



## Muffinly

> _Originally posted by Thorondor _
> *I have their new CD Silence. I think it is extremely good. Listened to there older CD...Can't think of the name of it right now...Its not nearly as good as their current one is, the lead singer screamed way too much in the old one. Almost went to see them with Hoobastank and Greenwheel, but I didn't. I should have, but I have already seen Hooba and Greenwheel, and would have been a 5 hour drive on a school night.
> 
> *



Yes, I like the Silence cd. I've only heard one song on their old one, but I didn't like it.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee

anyone heard of:

Noise Ratchet
The used
Rufio (probably)
Simple Plan
Counterfit
Get Up Kids (probably)
Slick Shoes
Finch
Relient K
The anniversary
The Casket Lottery
Pinback

lots, some i have named before


----------



## Thorondor

> _Originally posted by Muffinly _
> *Yes, I like the Silence cd. I've only heard one song on their old one, but I didn't like it. *



Yeah, I listened through the whole thing, and I only liked one or two songs, and they were in Swedish, so I had no Idea what they were saying...


----------



## Muffinly

HA! Swedish! I didn't know they sang any songs in Swedish, But they wrote their thanks in Swedish.


And Sam Gamgee:
Yes I know who Relient K and Slick shoes are. I haven't listened to Relient K very much since i discovered Dogwood. Same for Slick Shoes.


----------



## darkangelrinoa

Mm..hey! Have all you seen Queen of the Damned? I think the soundtrack on that is awesome!!
starts singing...
"you see i cannot be forsaken, because i'm not the only one, we walk amongst you feeding raping, why must we hide from everyone..."
at least i think i got the words right!
Oh yeah! And IRIS by the goo goo dolls is the bestest song in the world!!!!!!!


----------



## legoman

Attention all English type dudes!!!!!

The best band on the planet are organising a christmas tour:
The Dates:
DECEMBER TOUR 
> 
>Friday 6th Fibber's, Stonebow House YORK 
> 
>Saturday 7th Laserquest StJohns Rd HUDDERSFIELD 
> 
>Sunday 8th Barfly, Clyde St GLASGOW 
> 
>Thursday 12th Rock City, Talbot Rd NOTTINGHAM 
> 
>Thirsday 19th Oxygen, Abbey St LEICESTER 
> 
>Friday 20th Barfly, Kingsway CARDIFF 
> 
>Sun 22nd King's Head, Fulham High St LONDON SW6 
> 
> We'll be onstage for the full-on rock action about 9.45pm at each venue, except the Huddersfiled Laserquest show which is a special free entrance lounge set starting about 9.00pm see http://www.darkfuture.co.uk/ for details. 

SACK TRICK ROCK 

Oh, try and go to the leicester gig, I'll be there, and hopefully so will tookish if she's not too jet lagged!


----------



## 7doubles

has anyone listened to "Morgoth or Flotsam and Jetsam." great metal bands.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Just bought the David Gray CD and it's awesome...

Makes me cry though.


----------



## Frodorocks

I love Iris by the goo goo dolls. Of course, I like everything by the goo goo dolls. Have you heard that new one by the one guy in the band. (Sorry I don't know anything about music, I just listen to it. )


----------



## Wonko The Sane

John Reznik? Is that his name?


----------



## Frodorocks

Yeah, that's it!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

So what ABOUT his new song?


----------



## TheFool

Anyone else like this album cover ?  

There's 27 people in the reindeer section! Are they the 'So-Solid' of indie?

! just heard a few tracks, gonna buy it soon.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

hehe...that's HILARIOUS!!!

And the thing about reindeer...SOO random! Is their music any good?


----------



## TheFool

I'm sure he's a caring, compassionate parent!

It says on a review the members are from bands like Belle & Sebastien, Mogwai, Idlewild, Snow Patrol (the frontman), teenage fanclub and others.. the tracks I've heard are like indie-rock-emo-lo-fi-acoustic, full bands or solo stuff, though with B & S members there's bound to be a few nicely weird/melancholy bits. Myself, I found it instantly likeable stuff


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Sounds like my kinda music! I'll have to check it out!


----------



## 7doubles

i'v been listening to faith no more lately, their a riot!


----------



## Legolam

> Belle & Sebastien, Mogwai, Idlewild, Snow Patrol


 They're all Scottish bands aren't they? I'll defnitely check it out, sounds good!


----------



## Retrovertigo

Go Faith No More!


----------



## Wolfshead

Looks like I got you back on TTF, Elwood  Faith No More are alright, I was a big fan for a while a couple of years ago. Now I just think they're really quite strange. And Mike Patton's other stuff (Mr Bungle and Fantomas) is just down right ludicrous!

*Waits for a torrent of abuse from Mike Patton fans*


----------



## Retrovertigo

Nah, I just got my modem back today after a few weeks offline. And thats funny, I always thought FNM were quite linear. Now if you want down right ludicrous listen to Adult Themes for Voice.. or jazz.


----------



## Frodorocks

have you heard that one new song, Lifestyles of the rich and famous, or something like that, by Good Charlotte? It reminds me of Blink 182 so I like it.


----------



## Muffinly

HA! I just heard the happiest band! They're called Flogging Molly.
An Irish Band. They do Old Pub songs to Harder music, but it's great!


----------



## TheFool

> _Originally posted by Legolam _
> *They're all Scottish bands aren't they? I'll defnitely check it out, sounds good!  *


Just got it, yeah its a good album, most of 'em are Scottish, but mostly the irish Snow Patrol guy as the lead singer (it seems to be his 'pet project'). There's a great little bit with a 'rogue' mobile phone as well..!


----------



## Sam_Gamgee

> _Originally posted by Muffinly _
> *HA! I just heard the happiest band! They're called Flogging Molly.
> An Irish Band. They do Old Pub songs to Harder music, but it's great! *



Flogging molly rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and frodorocks: boys and girls is thier best song of thier new CD if you ask me....




Taking Back Sunday anyone????????


----------



## Húrin Thalion

I'd have to say that Looptroop is the best. If you ain't heard them, you ain't a head!

E


----------



## Frodorocks

I don't think I've ever heard boys and girls.  But I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Azog

Blindside Rocks!!!


----------



## Muffinly

> _Originally posted by Azog _
> *Blindside Rocks!!! *



YEAH! Blindside is quite good. Why are all the best bands from Europe or Montana? Why can't they be from Washington?


----------



## Eliot

I really enjoy classical music. It's just so soothing and slow. It's awesome.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I do as well.
I listen to it when I'm driving and when I'm doing homework...
And when I was stressed at Notre Dame I always put on Beethoven.


----------



## Frodorocks

I don't like classical music very much. The only instrumental music I listen to is off of the LotR soundtrack. What are your favorites off of it? Mine are concerning hobbits, Aniron, and may it be.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I don't HAVE the LotR soundtrack.

My fave Beethoven though is Pathetique.


----------



## Eliot

I actually know hardly any names of classical composers or their music  
I still really enjoy it though. 

My favorite LOTR songs are "Concerning Hobbits", "The Bridge of Khazad-Dum", "The Breaking of the Fellowship, and "May it be".
The whole CD is cool.


----------



## Lossengondiel

majorly i'm a big linkin park fan. those guys rock and their music is awesome. as for TLOTR soundtrack, i prefer "Aniron" (part of the Council of elrond), The bridge of Khazad Dum, and May it Be. I hope the next soundtrack is as good as the first. 


~~~Strider 4 ever


----------



## Azog

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *I do as well.
> I listen to it when I'm driving and when I'm doing homework...
> And when I was stressed at Notre Dame I always put on Beethoven.
> *



I have Beethoven's 5th by Joe Satriani. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Frodorocks

I'm trying to memorize all of the Elvish songs in the soundtrack and their translations. I like Linkin Park too. I really like the remix to In the End.


----------



## Valar

Wow............wow. I just saw the Foo Fighters's live in cardiff areana. And i was amazed, they are so so amazing live, they had such a presences. Did all the greats as well, not just the new album, Everlong, monkey rench, the one. But they opened with One by one, which was great, they had all the lyrics as a curtain surrounding them, then after 8 bars, when the quiet bit stops it drop, and everyone went crazy. I was on the rail at the front for nearly the whole thing apart from one break, i swear i felt Grohl's spit on me when he sang! If anyone gets the chance see then, they are unreal, Taylor absoutly played his heart out to, with such wicked drum licks, ah i could go just had to say WOW!


----------



## Ecthelion

WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Nain Ironfoot _
> *WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w= *


I do believe that is an incorrect statement  The best band ever are clearly Iron Maiden. But now I will get hit and told that everyone each has differing opinions. But who thinks people will still be listening to Weezer is 15 years time? Exactly.


----------



## legoman

Well Craig does have a point here as maiden do in fct rock, but sacktrick are THE best band ever and to prove it when Bruce Dickinson does his solo tours who does he get to play as his backing band, yes that would be Chris dale and co from sacktrick! Thus proving the fact that evryone knew, that sacktrick are the best band in the world.


----------



## Thorondor

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *I do believe that is an incorrect statement  The best band ever are clearly Iron Maiden. But now I will get hit and told that everyone each has differing opinions. But who thinks people will still be listening to Weezer is 15 years time? Exactly. *



I will still be listening to Weezer in 15 years time. Hopefully they(and the rest of the bands I like) will still be putting out good music at that time...I don't want to end up thinking of my music as "back in my day we listened Good music, not like that new crap you young'ns listen to now..."

Sadly I know that it won't happen like that, and someday I will say:
"I used to know what _it_ was, but then they changed what the meaning of _it_ is, and now what is _it_ is strange and frightening to me"


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Hmmmm....yeah.

I have a two CD set of Beethoven stuff. It's got his piano pieces on one and his orchestral pieces on the other.
I usually only listen to the piano one cos it's got my faves! The Moonlight Sonata, Fur Elise, and Pathetique.
Yum!


----------



## Ice Man

I won't re-read this thread, any Led Zeppelin fans in here?


----------



## Wolfshead

Led Zep are a bit old for me, I've only really heard Kashmir. There's a convo on Led Zep a couple of pages back here.


----------



## Glamdring

YES! a music page. And I love Led Zeppelin. They were quite a while before my time but I just started listening to them a few months ago. What an amazing band. Right now I'm listening to:

The Beatles
Pink Floyd
TOOL
Nirvana
The Strokes
The White Stripes
Jimi Hendrix
The Vines
The Black Keys
Led Zeppelin

If any one wants to talk about any of these bands or any other cool bands PM me. I love talking about music.

However, if you think any of the following bands have any talent, then I feel sorry for you. (this is my opinion, and if it offends you, then music is not your thing)

Linkin Park 
Limp Bizkit
Nickleback 
Creed (quite possibly the worst band of all time)
Any 80's hair band power ballad crap
and everything on MTV and VH1


----------



## Ecthelion

HAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!'




The Vines are always on MTV, so are The White Stripes


----------



## Glamdring

I gave up on MTV a while ago, but every now and then they play that new Nirvana video or the strokes or the White Stripes, but all they play is their mainstream radio hits which are always their worst songs anyway.
MTV is basically boy bands, bubble-gum whores, and boy band rock (linkin park, lifehouse)


TOOL is the greatest band ever. (well at least since Zeppelin)


----------



## legoman

Sorry glam I have to disagree with you there, you named some class bands and 'the white stripes' but you can't say that limp bizkit were rubbish - I'm not a fan but Wes Borland -the ex guitarist is amazing!!


----------



## Wolfshead

> However, if you think any of the following bands have any talent, then I feel sorry for you. (this is my opinion, and if it offends you, then music is not your thing)
> 
> Linkin Park
> Limp Bizkit
> Nickleback
> Creed (quite possibly the worst band of all time)
> Any 80's hair band power ballad crap
> and everything on MTV and VH1


Amen to that. They're a load of rubbish. Gotta listen to Metal... Or die! Mwuhahahaha!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *Sorry glam I have to disagree with you there, you named some class bands and 'the white stripes' but you can't say that limp bizkit were rubbish - I'm not a fan but Wes Borland -the ex guitarist is amazing!! *



The Legoman is absolutely right on this one. Wes Borland is amazingly talented and he has such a commanding stage presence! I hate Fred Durst, and I wasn't a big fan of their music, but I've always been a fan of Wes! 

Plus when he bothers to take out those evil black contacts he's got really pretty eyes...and he's so hot.


----------



## morning star

> _Originally posted by Glamdring _
> *
> However, if you think any of the following bands have any talent, then I feel sorry for you. (this is my opinion, and if it offends you, then music is not your thing)
> 
> Linkin Park
> Limp Bizkit
> Nickleback
> Creed (quite possibly the worst band of all time)
> Any 80's hair band power ballad crap
> and everything on MTV and VH1 *



I like Some of Creed's music, actually i like their lyrics to the songs of theirs I like, more than anything else. I cannot stand 80's music, Ick!!!! I don't like anybody else on that list either.


----------



## Glamdring

Yeah, I agree with you guys. Wes Borland is pretty good. But apparently, even he knew that Limp Bizkit sucks. 

Oh yeah, I forgot one of my fav. bands: RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE
too bad they split up. Has anyone heard anything from the new band they formed with the guy from soundgarden?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Duh..go Audioslave!


----------



## Asha'man

I've been listening a lot recently to The Indulgers, Dropkick Murphys, and Flogging Molly. First is Celtic rock (local band), DM is punk with an Irish twist, and FM is Irish trad with a punk twist. They're all really good - cool if you just want to hear something different. 

My music tastes are kinda odd.....I like off-the-wall stuff, which is why I never listen to the radio anymore. Same old stale stuff that they were playing last year.  

Current faves are:

Cherry Poppin' Daddies
Flogging Molly
The Indulgers
Dropkick Murphys
The Living End

Ash


----------



## Legolam

Chris Cornell is the guy from Soundgarden that RATM are doing some stuff with. I heard they were going to release some stuff soon, but that was a while ago, so I dunno. You should listen to some of Chris Cornell's solo stuff though, it's really good.


----------



## Ecthelion

WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=
WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=
WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=WEEZER IS THE BEST BAND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=w=


----------



## Valar

Chris Connel and RATM have formed Audioslave! They're album is already out, ive got it and its pretty good. Chris Connel has a great voice, but hes not like Zack, from the origanal RATM and i still prefere RATM. But Audioslave is a breath of fresh air at the moment, in a land full of pop-rock!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I just wanted to let you all know that 

*THE LIVING END ROCKS!!!!  *


----------



## Thorondor

So anybody around here heard of Trapt? I just got their CD yesterday, and I like it a lot...


----------



## spirit

*￾ô music ￾ô*

hello.
who is ur fave band or singer!
post here! does any one here like nelly?


----------



## Gandalf White

*thinks of Nelly and begins to roll on the floor, trying not to vomit*   
I think you can discern my answer from my actions! Emin3m, P.O.D., KJ-52, and several songs from several bands.


----------



## Halasían

Its a Pink Floyd day!


----------



## 7doubles

my favorit is Dion DeMuci of dion and the bellmonts


----------



## Wolfshead

Well, I could give a long, long list. However I will limit it to *Iron Maiden* being my favourite band and my favourite singer being *Bruce Dickinson* of the aforementioned band. Or possibly *Matthew Barlow* of Iced Earth.


----------



## spirit

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> **thinks of Nelly and begins to roll on the floor, trying not to vomit*
> I*


* 

what would gandald kno about nelly?
lol. dont think he was born during ur time*


----------



## spirit

any one like this song?
*Jlo: 
Its such a shame but I'm leaving
cant take the way you mistreated me
And its crazy, but oh baby 
it dont matter whatever dont phase me

LL cool j:
I dont believe you wanna leave like this 
I dont believe i just had my last real kiss 
i do believe we'll laugh and reminise 
wait a minute, dont bounce
Baby lets talk about this, miss 

Jlo:
Well I'm bouncin and i'm out son
I gotta leave you alone
Cause i'm good, i'm holdin down my spot
and i'm good, rep'n the gurlz on the block
and I'm good, i got this thing on lock
So without me you'll be fine, right? 

jlo: all my pride is all i have
ll cool j: pride is what you had baby gurl i'm what you have 
jlo: you'll be needing me but too bad
ll cool j: be easy dont make decisions when you mad
jlo: the path you chose to run alone
ll cool j: i know you're independant you can make it on your own 
jlo: here with me you had a home
ll cool j: but time is of the essence, why spend it on your own

jlo: 
some nites i waited up for you (oh boy) 
promises you made about comin thru
so much time you wasted 
thats why i had to replace you 

LL cool j: 
it makes a cat nervous: the thought of settling down
especially me, i was creepin all over town
thought my tender touch could lock ya down
i knew i had you, as cocky as it sounds
the way you used to giggle right before i put it down
its better when you angry, come here i'll prove it now

jlo: 
stop playing, you gamin, i gotta leave you alone
cause i'm good holdin down my spot 
and i'm good, rep'n the gurlz on the block
and i'm good, i got this thing on lock
so without me you'll be fine, right? (here we go)

jlo: all my pride is all i have
ll cool j: pride is what you had baby gurl i'm what you have 
jlo: you'll be needing me but too bad
ll cool j: be easy dont make decisions when you mad
jlo: the path you chose to run alone
ll cool j: i know you're independant you can make it on your own 
jlo: here with me you had a home
ll cool j: but time is of the essence, why spend it on your own, huh?
people make mistakes to make up, to break up
to wake up cold and lonely, chill baby you know me
love me i'm like your homie
instead of beefin come hold me
i promise i'm not a phony 
dont bounce baby console me

jlo: aint nothing you can say to me that can change my mind
i gotta let you go now
and nothing will ever be the same so just be on your way 
go ahead and do your thing now
and there's no more to explain to me you know
i know you came on and feelin whatcha do
(and i'm good) and i'm bouncin, i'm out son
(and i'm good) i gotta leave you alone 

jlo: all my pride is all i have
ll cool j: pride is what you had baby gurl i'm what you have 
jlo: you'll be needing me but too bad
ll cool j: be easy dont make decisions when you mad
jlo: the path you chose to run alone
ll cool j: i know you're independant you can make it on your own 
jlo: here with me you had a home
ll cool j: but time is of the essence, why spend it on your own

jlo: all my pride is all i have
ll cool j: pride is what you had baby gurl i'm what you have 
jlo: you'll be needing me but too bad
ll cool j: be easy dont make decisions when you mad
jlo: the path you chose to run alone
ll cool j: i know you're independant you can make it on your own 
jlo: here with me you had a home
ll cool j: but time is of the essence, why spend it on your own
*


----------



## Frodorocks

No, it's too R&Bish-Popish for me. Nelly too. But if you like it, that's great, whatever peels your bananna.


----------



## spirit

haa haaa haaa
well what do you like?


----------



## Frodorocks

I like hard rock, heavy metal, and celtic music. Mostly people like Ra, Nirvana, Blindside, Iced Earth, Blind Guardian, and ElvenKing. Hey Craig, I looked for Heathenreel this weekend and couldn't find it! *growl*


----------



## Wolfshead

Damn, that's unfortunate, Rockie. I bought it a while ago of some company who have now merged with Amazon, so I'd look on www.amazon.com . If not there, take a trip down to www.elvenking.net . They've a shop you could buy it from.


----------



## Ecthelion

Because I've given up listening to Weezer for lent (along with candy) I have grown a liking for Chevelle who I will be seeing in a few weeks along with Disturbed and Taproot!


----------



## Muffinly

I chevelle too! a lot indeed. Great band.


----------



## spirit

never heard of this!:
chevelle


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Ecthelion _
> *Because I've given up listening to Weezer for lent (along with candy) I have grown a liking for Chevelle who I will be seeing in a few weeks along with Disturbed and Taproot! *



You gave up listening to Weezer for Lent and replaced it with Chevelle...? Umm...in my personal opinion, I would say Chevelle isn't much of a step up from Weezer. I mean, Weezer is more open about smoking and etc....but Chevelle seems like a very depressed, angry band to me. They need counseling...I want to counsel them some day when I get older.  But, yes...I might be wrong...the only songs I've heard by them are The Red and another song that I can't remember the name of at the moment...but both radiated a very dark kind of feeling. I have to admit...I like Chevelle ...but I don't think it'd be a good thing to be listening to during Lent.


----------



## Wolfshead

Hmm... Dark mainstream music? You ain't ever heard any decent dark metal then, have you?


----------



## Thorondor

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *You gave up listening to Weezer for Lent and replaced it with Chevelle...? Umm...in my personal opinion, I would say Chevelle isn't much of a step up from Weezer. *



Ohhhhh! Don't say stuff like that about Chevelle or Weezer or you will make my blood boil!



> *Chevelle seems like a very depressed, angry band to me. They need counseling...*



Yes some of their music is dark, and some seems depressing, but listen to the music, listen to the lyrics and try to see where they are coming from. Not eveyone can be Britney Spears, Sunshine, and Lollypops!



> *the only songs I've heard by them are The Red and another song that I can't remember the name of at the moment. I don't think it'd be a good thing to be listening to during Lent. *




If you do like them, go out and buy Wonder What's Next, and if you can Point #1. Listen to Grab Thy Hand, The Lonely Visitor, and An Evening with El Diablo. And on the not being good for listening to during lent, They are a (Psuedo)Christian Band!

And I agree with CraigSmith, Chevelle isn't that Dark or that heavy. No offense Kailitia, I just needed to vent.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee

Currently:

The Beautiful Mistake
Rufio
Brand New
Dead Poetic
Coutnerfit
Taking Back Sunday
The Starting Line
Somthing Like Silas


as usaul emo type stuff


----------



## spirit

nope. i dont really listen to metal music. i tried something my friend was listening to and i dont thing i will ever listen to that music ever again. it was calles somethinh like slipknot...?


----------



## Kailita

Sorry Thorondor...you seemed to get the impression that I was bashing on Weezer and Chevelle, and that's not how I meant to come across. Weezer is a little strange...not my favorite kind of music...but some of it is fun, and I'm certainly not going to rag on it. And, like I said, I _like_Chevelle. I am very drawn to dark, introspective music...though it's probably not the best thing for me to be filling my mind with.  But as for Chevelle being a _Christian_ band...even a pseudoChristian band...oh, I really doubt it. But if they are, they really aren't displaying it. 

I love Something Like Silas, Sam.  They came to a summer camp i went to last summer, and I bought two of their cds. They're great.



> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *nope. i dont really listen to metal music. i tried something my friend was listening to and i dont thing i will ever listen to that music ever again. it was calles somethinh like slipknot...? *



Slipknot?? Aiieee, now there's some people who _definitely_ need counseling...


----------



## Wolfshead

Oh, God no, spirit, Slipknot is not even music  They are, I suppose, classed as Nu-metal. However, Nu-metal really ought to be a branch off of pop or rock. At any rate, it's commerical.

The kind of music I'm talking about it decent metal, with meaningful lyrics and a complete lack of swearing (as you get in nu-metal). Bands like Iced Earth, Iron Maiden, Elvenking, Blind Guardian and so on.

Slipknot just vent anger, swear, scream, shout and just generally, make a lot of noise. While proper metal is loud and hard, it is intelligent, and that's the thing to remember. Slipknot and co just 'rebel against the system' and kids listen to them because of that. No, stay clear of such trash.

So, basically, don't judge the genre by bands like Slipknot, who are, frankly, rubbish.


----------



## Halasían

Today I heard Daddy O by Joyce Cooling... good stuff!


----------



## Muffinly

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *Sorry Thorondor...you seemed to get the impression that I was bashing on Weezer and Chevelle, and that's not how I meant to come across. Weezer is a little strange...not my favorite kind of music...but some of it is fun, and I'm certainly not going to rag on it. And, like I said, I likeChevelle. I am very drawn to dark, introspective music...though it's probably not the best thing for me to be filling my mind with.  But as for Chevelle being a Christian band...even a pseudoChristian band...oh, I really doubt it. But if they are, they really aren't displaying it.
> 
> 
> *


The members of chevelle say they are Christian in their interviews. I think they are, they just don't sing about God that much. 
Grab Thy Hand says "God, how i long to grab thy hand and walk"
It sounds like a plea to God to me.

I've never seen chevelle as dark, but maybe sad or angry. That's all I must say for now.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

New band to add to my list:

The Smiths


----------



## Thorondor

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *Sorry Thorondor...you seemed to get the impression that I was bashing on Weezer and Chevelle, and that's not how I meant to come across. Weezer is a little strange...not my favorite kind of music...but some of it is fun, and I'm certainly not going to rag on it. And, like I said, I likeChevelle. I am very drawn to dark, introspective music...though it's probably not the best thing for me to be filling my mind with.  But as for Chevelle being a Christian band...even a pseudoChristian band...oh, I really doubt it. But if they are, they really aren't displaying it.
> *



No problem, I sometimes get touchy when others disagree on topics I feel I am _informed_ on Also on not seeing them as a Christian Band;

Long, off of _Point #1_

Comrades bond, this day will be long
Don't count your losses, gain what he gave
And we blame him for having right 
Anyone lose a God, cause I found a God 
Raise the question that's given here 
Ponder his answer, still bleeding clean
And they rhyme you've hidden in 
Won't keep long
And we blame him 
And we blame him 
Reasons I ask you'll know why 
As sure as I'm here you'll know why 
Because he won't leave me out in the cold 
See how the sparrow gets fed from our Lord 
Draw Close And hold me long


----------



## Aglarthalion

I'll just name some of my favourite bands:

Led Zeppelin
Pink Floyd
The Beatles
Cream

That's about all I can think of right now.


----------



## spirit

well i think it is slipknot **edited** who have put me off metaly mucic. i mite try something again but i dont know who to listen to? dont no any good bands. anyone recomend any?


**How many times do I have to edit your posts, spirit?!?! Swearing is not allowed on this board, not even if you stick an asterisk in it! - Tal**


----------



## legoman

Easy listen, to the old skool metal, you know, maiden and priest etc, then you will learn to tell the cool metal from the rubbish, then get one of those kerrang compilations and you'll be able to tell instantly who is good and worth looking up.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Thorondor _
> *Long, off of Point #1
> 
> Comrades bond, this day will be long
> Don't count your losses, gain what he gave
> And we blame him for having right
> Anyone lose a God, cause I found a God
> Raise the question that's given here
> Ponder his answer, still bleeding clean
> And they rhyme you've hidden in
> Won't keep long
> And we blame him
> And we blame him
> Reasons I ask you'll know why
> As sure as I'm here you'll know why
> Because he won't leave me out in the cold
> See how the sparrow gets fed from our Lord
> Draw Close And hold me long *



Wow...very interesting. I didn't think they sung about that kind of thing. Of course, I suppose it's unfair for me to judge after hearing only two songs. Hmm...maybe I'll have to get that cd and decide for myself...


----------



## FREEDOM!

I like hard rock!


----------



## Gil-Galad

*A Musical Thread*

That thread is for music.Everyone has TOP10 albums he like most.That is the place where you can write them.
You can write also about albums that you have heard and like and think we should know that.


----------



## Talierin

I've merged this thread.


----------



## FoolOfATook

Top 10 Albums?

In no particular order:
Pearl Jam- Yield
Pearl Jam- 10
The Beatles- Rubber Soul
The Beatles- Revolver
The Who- Quadraphenia
Bob Dylan- Blonde On Blonde
The Rolling Stones- Let It Bleed
Weezer- Pinkerton
Radiohead- The Bends
The Beach Boys- Pet Sounds


----------



## Gil-Galad

Here are my TOP 10 Favourite Albums:

Massive Attack-"Protection"
Tricky-"Angels With Dirty Faces"
Gravity Co.-"U"
Everything But The Girl-"Temperamental"
Jeff Mills-"Purposemaker"
Globalunderground 20-"Darren Emerson,live from Singapoure"
Danny Tenaglia-"Back to Basics-10th anniversary"
Michael Dorfmeister-"Tosca"
Juno Reactor-"Shango"
NuBreed 02-"Sander Kleinenberg-live"

What are your top 10?


----------



## Talierin

OC Supertones - Hi Fi Revival
Loreena McKennitt - Book of Secrets
OC Supertones - Chase the Sun
OC Supertones - Live! Vol. 1
OC Supertones - Loud and Clear
OC Supertones - Supertones Strike Back
Audio Adrenaline - Worldwide
Audio Adrenaline - Lift
Relient k - Two Wrongs Don't Make a Right... But Three Do
Audio Adrenaline - Some Kind of Zombie



Uhh, yeah... I'm a supertones fan!


----------



## Rhiannon

Top ten, _ack_! I bounce around my music a lot; I'll listen to the same album over and over again for a day or a week and then switch to another, so it's really hard to say. I'm going to make things easier on myself by cutting out Broadway soundtracks (though for the record by favorites of those include but are not limited to The Phantom of the Opera, The Scarlet Pimpernel, and Les Miserables)- so here we go;

The Best of Simon & Garfunkel (3 CD collection)
Vivaldi's _The Four Seasons_ 
Enya's _Watermark_ 
The Best of the Beatles (4 CD collection)
The Best of Gordon Lightfoot
Loreena McKinnit's _The Visit_ 
The Rogues' _Off Kilter_ 
Mary Black's _The Holy Ground_ 
Mary Black's _Song for Ireland_ 
Linda Eder's _It's Time_ 

Boy oh boy aren't I eclectic? We've got the music of my parents (Gordon Lightfoot), the music of my brother (S&G, Beatles), bagpipe music, Celtic revivalist/"New Age", classical, and Broadway.


----------



## Kementari

Top Ten Beatles Related Albums:
Brainwashed - George Harrison
Abbey Road - The Beatles
Rubber Soul - The Beatles
Sergeant Pepper - The Beatles
Revolver - The Beatles
Hard Days Night - The Beatles
Band on the Run - Wings
McCartney - guess
Imagine - John Lennon
Double Fantasy - Lennon

okokok enough 

Top Ten other albums:
Turn of a friendly Card - Alan Parsons Project
Pyramid - APP
Tales of Mystery and Imagination - APP
Zoso ( IV ) - Led Zeppelin
Houses of Holly - Led Zeppelin
Dark side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
Whos next - The Who
*is very tired and has a headache from studying for an exam* i cant remember the name of his albums so....: The best of Eric Clapton
Photograph Smile - Julian Lennon (could arguably go in the above categorie)

and um... Mad Season - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## FoolOfATook

> Zoso ( V ) - Led Zeppelin



The "Zoso" album is actually number 4- Zep's fifth album was Houses of the Holy.



> The BabaO'riely album (not sure of name) - The Who



Baba O'Riley is track number one, on The Who's seminal 1971 album Who's Next.

From the rock nerd in me.


----------



## Elendil3119

Is anyone else here a big fan of classical music?


----------



## Aerin

*jumps up and down* I _love_ classical music! (Also Baroque, Romantic, and the other assorted kinds that are incorrectly gathered under the name "classical" )

Who's your favourite composer?


----------



## Kementari

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *The "Zoso" album is actually number 4- Zep's fifth album was Houses of the Holy.
> 
> 
> 
> Baba O'Riley is track number one, on The Who's seminal 1971 album Who's Next.
> 
> From the rock nerd in me.  *



Lol, thanks, i'll edit my post


----------



## legoman

oooh, who's next: won't get fooled again!!!

one of the best songs ever!


----------



## Lantarion

Hmm, I don't think I've ever posted here!
Well, I really like Linkin Park and Disturbed, although the latter has almost solely negative/grim songs.. But the music is fabulous, and the lyrics are often great too (e.g. in 'Voices' or 'Fear').
I have listened somewhat to Avril Lavigne as well (*starts to edge away from the croud eying him evilly*), and I must say that althuogh she _seems_ to be a drone of the music corporations, a few of her songs are very good. 
Offspring as well, of course; golden oldies. 
Ooh, and Rage Against the Mahcine! Woo!

That's it for now. (I suspect my music tastes will change inevitably, so updates are to follow).


----------



## Elendil3119

> _Originally posted by Aerin _
> **jumps up and down* I love classical music! (Also Baroque, Romantic, and the other assorted kinds that are incorrectly gathered under the name "classical" )
> 
> Who's your favourite composer? *


Besides the inevitable Bach and Beethoven, I enjoy Vivaldi, Chopin, Handel, Haydn, and a bunch of others.


----------



## Rhiannon

I love classical music- Bach and Vivaldi are my favorites.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I love classical music too...but I love all kinds.

 Right now I'm listening to this mix CD my friend made...full of The Cure and The Smiths.  Yum.

And also this song by Poe:

Angry Johnny

Johnny, Angry Johnny, this is Jezebel in Hell
I wanna kill you, I wanna blow you...away

I can do it you gently
I can do it with an animal's grace
I can do it with precision
I can do it with gormet taste

Chorus:
But either way
Either (way), either way
I wanna kill you
I wanna blow you...
Away

I can do it to your mind
I can do it to your face
I can do it with integrity
I can do it with disgrace

Chorus

Johnny, Angry Johnny, this is Jezebel in Hell
Johnny, Angry Johnny, this is Jezebel in Hell

I can do it in a church
I can do it any time or place
I can do it like an angel
To quiet down your rage

Chorus

I can do it in the water
I can do on dry land
I can do it with instruments
I can do it with my own bare hands

But either way
Either way, you know where it stands
I wanna kill you
I wanna blow you...
Away

Johnny, Angry Johnny, this is Jezebel in Hell
Johnny, oh my Johnny

Where did your pleasure go
When the pain came through you
Where did your happiness go
This force is running you around now
Getting you down now
Where is your pleasure now Johnny
Where has your pleasure gone now

Johnny, Angry Johnny...



It's funny cos I like to call my friend who made the CD Angry Johnny.
Cos his name is John and he's angry.


----------



## Rhiannon

This weekend I got a CD of Mozart's The Magic Flute. Add opera to the list of music I love.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Mozart's Pathetique... So sad.

And the album "Visitor" by "Onelinedrawing"


----------



## Arebeth

At the moment I love Evanescence, Wagner and Tchaïkovski. I'm still listening to Gangs of New York soundrack, too (I know it's a bit late but I just got it  )


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I've just decided that two songs that will DEFINITELY be played at my wedding are "Wonderwall" by Oasis, and "Please Forgive Me" by David Gray.
And I'm thinking that the David Gray song is the one I want for my first dance.


----------



## morning star

*I haven't been here in awhile*

I haven't posted on the Tolkien Forum since Jan. '03. LOL 
But anyhow, some more of my fave bands are Chevelle, Creed, POD, Evanescence, and many more. Forgive me if I misspell something.


----------



## Wolfshead

Morning star, if you don't mind, I'll recommend you some music  You say you're an Evanescence fan, so in that case, you'll like Nightwish. They're from Finland, and their basically Melodic Goth Metal. Kinda like Evanescene, but heavier, and the (female) vocalist is a trained opera singer! There're quite a few Nightwish fans here, who I'm sure will back me up 

Anyway, go to www.nightwish.com , and you can download some mp3's by them. I'd recommend it


----------



## celebdraug

i have never heard of them.... something for me to checkout! thanks craigsmith!


----------



## Wolfshead

No problem, I'm always happy to bring the underground to the mainstream fans


----------



## Arebeth

I've just had a look a their site... It seems great! Thanks CraigSmith!


----------



## Lantarion

Nightwish is so excellent!! I used to have their song 'Away' on repeat for like hours. 
And a friend of mine has actually met the lead singer, Tarja (the 'j' is pronounced as a 'y')! He says she is very nice.
And her voice is increidble, even if now and again you hear the FInnish accent in her english. But man, she can sing! And the lyrics are usually very inventive and beautiful.


----------



## Thorondor

wow...I haven't been in this thread for a while, looking back on the old posts is like going back in time 

Well, my bands of the month would be Desaparecidos, The Faint, Thrice, and Calexico....


----------



## Paul

go PINK FLOYD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noldor_returned

Paul said:


> go PINK FLOYD!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Yes! I have to agree with you there. Even though I prefer Korn's cover version. Some other bands I like are Gunners (Guns and Roses), Queen, Korn, Green Day, Slipknot, Mudvayne, Kiss, ACDC (greatest Aussie band ever), Flogging Molly, S.O.A.D. (Sytem of A Down) and Metallica. Oh yeah, and Franz Ferdinand plus Silverchair.

Does anyone else like this or something similar?

P.S: Enya isn't too bad.

P.P.S: I hate James Blunt and any R'n'B/Hip Hop. I hate it with such a passion that I would sacrifice my life to rid the world of the rubbish of it forever. Well, maybe not, but I can't stop thinking of really horrible deaths for all those people, plus Missy Higgins and Delta Goodrem. They will all DIE!!!


----------



## Muffinly

Right now I'm really into Peter Gabriel, Yes, The Fire Theft/Sunny Day Real Estate/Jeremy Enigk, Minus the Bear and mewithoutYou. And Chopin. 

All terribly great stuff.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Looking through at who other people like, and I missed two awesome bands: Iron Maiden and Rage Against the Machine, who rock, literally. Then as for top 10 albums, I'd say:

Slipknot: Vol. 3 Subliminal Verses
Guns 'n' Roses: Greatest Hits
Green Day: International Superhits
System of A Down: Toxicity
Korn: Greatest Hits Vol. 1
Green Day: American Idiot
LotR Soundtrack: Fellowship of the Ring
LotR Soundtrack: Return of the King
Franz Ferdinand: Franz Ferdinand
Powderfinger: Fingerprints


----------



## Lorien

Right now, Amon Amarth (the band not the mountain ), DragonForce, Trivium, Jack Johnson/James Blunt and Ministry of Sound's Clubbers Guide 2006.

P.S. Is Nightwish really underground anymore? They've broken past that stage I think 'cos all of a sudden everyone around me (my friends etc., not this site...) are like saying how Nightwish is this really *great* Goth band....As you can probably tell I'm not too much of a fan of theirs, I'll take Dimmu Borgir over them anyday.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Lorien said:


> Right now, Amon Amarth (the band not the mountain ), DragonForce, Trivium, Jack Johnson/James Blunt and Ministry of Sound's Clubbers Guide 2006.


 
Grrr. James Blunt- imo one of the worst people to become a muso. His voice is annoying, his songs sound the same. I don't understand how people like him.


----------



## Muffinly

Noldor_returned said:


> Grrr. James Blunt- imo one of the worst people to become a muso. His voice is annoying, his songs sound the same. I don't understand how people like him.


Realistically, I would say that about Korn and System of a Down as well. But thankfully, everyone likes it a bit different.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Have you ever heard Korn's song Twist? You can't say that sounds like any of their others. Or Y'all want a single. They sound nothing like their other songs. I could add some more, but I think I've proven my point.


----------



## Lorien

I used to think that artists like Blunt and Co. were like weak and couldn't play to save their lives but off late I've found that they're pretty cool in their own way. Of course everyone's entitled to their likings and opinions. IMO the only thing good about Slipknot is Jordison, everyone else in that band are just subpar or just about even in their respective instruments. And don't even get me started on Korn. People tell me that Jordison is the greatest and all but the plain and simple fact is that eventhough he's like really really fast and does all kinds of insane stunts with his kit, he's never been voted #1 by any drummer mag, the usual top three of the metal category being Tomas Haake, Danny Carey and Flo Mournier. Korn is like supposed to be this genre defying band but most of their stuff is just soooo repetitive, although in the beginning when Head and Munky did all those FX using the guitar it was cool, but now everyone does that ( and guys like Morello and Einziger do it better) so its not special any longer. However I don't want them dead.... The people who should die are most hip/hop artists and all them wuss pop people.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Here here. But about Jordison, I was thinking a while back about who would make up the best band (of living, still playing in a band), and I put him as drums, but the other positions are so hard to fill. Any ideas? I'm thinking 2 guitarists, a bass, a singer and maybe a keyboard player, although that's kinda wussy.


----------



## Lorien

If you insist on having Jordison as a drummer that means the band's gonna have a thrash/nu-metal outlook on it, or maybe speed, I don't see any power metal coming into play, 'cos of the way Jordison's kit is usually tuned down low. 

Guitars- Kerry King (Slayer)/Adam Jones(tool)/Dave Mustaine/Matt Heafy(Trivium)/Rob Flynn(Machinehead)/Mikael Akerfeldt (or) Peter Lindgren (Opeth)

Bass- Flea(he can play just about anything)/Rex(pantera)/Ellison (Ex-Megadeth)

Vox- MJK(tool)/Phil Anselmo(pantera)/King Diamond/Mikael Akerfeldt/Max Cavalera/ Mustaine.

My own band would probably have:

Danny Carey/Tomas Haake (drums); Akerfeldt/Lindgren (they're like this combo you really shouldn't mess with); Adam Jones/ Fredrik Thordendal (meshuggah); Rex/Justin Chancellor/Flea. MJK for vox, and the others all sing anyway so...(obviously a few of these guys won't make it into a blues rock band...., so I guess the list is gonna vary for different styles of music.


----------



## Noldor_returned

You could always fiddle with his drums to change the style. But out of those others you suggested maybe King and Flynn for Guitar, but I've never heard much by them and their bands.


----------



## Lorien

IMO I never really got into either band and King and Flynn wouldn't be my choices in a all-time metal band; I'd rather prefer someone who didn't just hit random notes really fast and be considered great (King) and I just don't like Rob Flynn's style much, but as I said if you want Jordison then their sounds kinda match (not King's as much but I think Flynn and Jordison would fit). I'd rather just have a more talented progressive/evolving type of band which IMO Slayer, Machinehead and Slipknot aren't. That's why I stick with Tool, Meshuggah and Opeth.

Anyway's I've got Pearl Jam's new album and its amazing. Very political too (although I'm not discussing that here). I also managed to catch a few songs of Godsmack's new album (IV i think is the title? I'm not sure) and they're alright, but they're beginning to sound kinda repetitive. My favorite music right now though has to be DragonForce, amazing playing, its like listening to two Petrucci's/Vai's at the same time!!


----------



## Aiwendil2

> I was thinking a while back about who would make up the best band (of living, still playing in a band),



Although my musical tastes are probably entirely different from yours, this did get me thinking. My choices using only living (and playing) musicians would be:

Rhythm guitar - Pete Townshend (The Who)
Lead guitar - Jan Akkerman (Focus)
Bass - Paul McCartney (The Beatles)
Keyboards - Gary Brooker (Procol Harum)
Drums - Ginger Baker (Cream)

If I were to use living and dead musicians, it'd be:

Rhythm guitar - John Lennon
Lead Guitar - Jimi Hendrix
Bass - Paul McCartney
Keyboard - Gary Brooker
Drums - Keith Moon


----------



## Lorien

Hmm, I'd probably replace Paul for John Paul Jones (Led Zep), Lennon for Jimmy Page (also Led Zep), Ray Manzarek (the Doors) instead of Brooker and Mitch Mitchell for the drums. They are all alive I think...and if I can't have Hendrix I'd put in Jeff Beck.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Well my musical knowledge isn't as developed as yours, so I don't know who half of these people are. I also meant that I wanted musicians still in the music career, and still play in a band or solo. However, I doubt there will ever be an agreement on the best band ever, although I think Jimi Hendrix would be a good addition to the best band of all time.


----------



## Lorien

Yeah I think they're all alive and playing, except for Mitchell (is he dead btw? I don't have any idea about him...) Well yeah, Hendrix would have to be in any best of all time band as long as it didnt play metal... Can you imagine Jordison, Phil Anselmo, Tom Araya and Jimi Hendrix in a band.... That'd be some serious shock value...


----------



## Aiwendil2

I believe Mitch Mitchell is still alive.

Good choices, Lorien. A band with both Jimmy Page and Jimmy Hendrix would be very interesting indeed! Certainly in terms of the raw sound of the group, replacing Lennon and McCartney with Page and John Paul Jones would be wise (although another substitution I might try would be Clapton instead of Page and/or John Entwistle instead of Jones).

However, if we're considering a band that would be writing its own music, I'd definitely stay with Lennon and McCartney.


----------



## Noldor_returned

It's always good when a band does write its own songs, but I think if someone was employed to write songs for them, it would be better. So someone like Bob Dylan or Lennon/McCartney would be a good selection for that, IMO.


----------



## Muffinly

Combining all the great creative minds in music would only result in musical conflict and the finished product would probably be worse than any one of them alone.


----------



## Lorien

Ah, but you seem to be forgetting that most of those guys (Hendrix and Co.) era were very chummy with each other...Page/Clapton/Beck played together in The Yardbirds for a short time before Page formed Zeppelin. And if I'm not mistaken the first time Hendrix was noticed in the UK was when he jammed with Clapton's band before a concert of theirs and Beck was also present.
As long as all the guys in the band want to make the same kind of music, I feel it can get only better the more talent you have in the band. That's why you wouldn't put someone like Hendrix or Clapton in a band with a metal outlook. Bands within a particular genre tend to gravitate to each other, thats why you can find so many concerts of Pantera having guys of Slayer and Metallica sitting in and why there are videos of Hendrix/Page/Clapton etc. jamming together. 
Oh and btw, prime example of a supergroup thats still alive....Audioslave!!


----------



## Noldor_returned

Yeah, I've got some of their stuff and it's pretty good. There aren't many others (supergroup) who have succeeded as well as they have. Band Aid is probably the closest.


----------



## Lorien

Band Aid? As is all those rock dude and dudettes who get together for like some 'good' thing yeah? I don't think they classify as a band man...they're like just tolerating each other so that they can do their bit for charity or whatever...
Oh Noldor_returned...since you like Slipknot you should give Trivium a listen...they're kinda like Slipknot only a bit heavier, and they have better guitar players. And according to some random article I read on the net, at the last Ozzfest, there was a competition to see who had the 'fastest' drumming feet and the Trivium drummer supposedly won (over Jordison!) I mean I know that sounds a little crazy, 'cos undoubtedly in my head anyway, Jordison's the fastest unless you start rolling out the death metal drummers and guys like Portnoy,Haake, Carrey and Co., but this Trivium guy (who's like only 22 or something!!!) beat all of the guys there including Jordison


----------



## Noldor_returned

Okay, I'll remember that. But Audioslave isn't really a superband. All it really is RATM with a different singer. I don't think that counts.


----------



## Hammersmith

Lorien said:


> Jordison's the fastest unless you start rolling out the death metal drummers and guys like Portnoy,Haake, Carrey and Co.,


Portnoy and Carey aren't 'faster', they're just _better_. The number of times you can pound a snare in a given minute does not equate with your skill.


----------



## Lorien

I never said anything about how many time Jordison can hit the snare in a few seconds....I don't even like his style as a matter of fact. And I *know* that Portnoy and Carey are *better* than him, Mitch Mitchell is better than him! But being better doesn't mean you can't be faster than anyone else, Carey and Portnoy are faster than Jordison, they are also better, no doubts there. I was merely comparing Jordison with guys of his genre or style. Like he is faster than Travis Barker (Blink 182), and just about any other like drummer you can name. I wanted to say that Jordison is fast and talented (you can't possibly not agree to that no matter how much you might hate his drumming), but he is fast only if you don't put him up against guys like Flo Mournier (Cryptopsy i think...) or Amon Amarth's drummer or Haake, Carey, Portnoy.
P.S. A supergroup is any group that has recognized/popular members from more than 1 previous group. And Audioslave doesn't sound anything like RATM or Soundgarden, its a hybrid so its new.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Travis Barker is nothing like Jordison. If I ever hear you say that again I will scream Most punk is rubbish (except Green Day), and nothing like what Slipknot plays. And yes, I know you weren't saying that Barker is better, but what it seemed was you were saying they were the same genre.

But each to his own, I guess.


----------



## Muffinly

Instead of mixing bands and groups, I propose that we make super day-long fantasy concerts. Mine would look something like this:

*In the morning:*
Lovedrug
Minus the Bear
At the Drive-In
Champion

*Tea break:*
Jeremy Enigk acoustic set

*Hip-Hop late morning:*
POS 
Atmosphere
Aesop Rock

*Lunch Break background music:* 
Some great pianist playing Chopin

*Afternoon Session:*
Porcupine Tree
The Appleseed Cast
The Fire Theft
Yes (1972 lineup)
Genesis (with Peter Gabriel singing)
Radiohead

*Dinner:* 
Wilco

*Evening Showcase:*

mewithoutYou
Sunny Day Real Estate
U2
Peter Gabriel

*Bedtime:*
Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Noldor_returned

Hmmm. That really sounds interesting. Let's see:

Wake up to:

Queen
Powderfinger
Breakfast-9:00

System of A Down
Metallica
Elevensies:

Korn
Iron Maiden
Luncheon:

Slipknot
Green Day
Afternoon Tea:

Rage Against the Machine
Guns 'n' Roses
Evening Session:

Franz Ferdinand
Jet
Nickelback
Dinner:

Bands with only a few good songs (Living End, Don McLean, Andrew WK, BeeGees, Tenacious D, Weird Al Yankovich [writes parody songs] and Spiderbait)
Silverchair
Supper-Bedtime:

Enya
Foo Fighters
I think that would be an awesome day of music, for me at least.


----------

